# أسئلة من مسلم شيعي



## muslimshia (7 مارس 2006)

*أسئلة من مسلم شيعي*

السلام عليكم
اخواني المسيحيين الكرام

أتمنى أن تقبلوني في هذا المنتدى
أنا بصراحة أبحث عن الحق منذ زمن ولدي بعض الأسئلة عن دينكم وأنا جاد في طلبي للحق فأرجو من من لديه العلم ان يجيبني مشكورا:

1- هل صحيح أن المسيحية هي اعتقاد وليس دين؟ بمعنى آخر هل المسيح أتى بشريعة أم لا؟ وما رأيكم في شريعة موسى؟ هل تعملون بها اليوم؟

2- كيف تثبتون وجود الله وان المسيح هو ابنه المرسل والذي يجب ان آمن به؟ طبعاً بغض النظر عن انتمائي لأي دين. (انسان بلا دين ولا ايمان)؟


3- ما هي أهم مرتكزات العقيدة المسيحية..يعني أصول الدين (اذا صح الاصطلاح)؟ وكذلك ياريت أعرف فروع الدين عندكم؟





وشكراً

مع فائق تحياتي واحترامي 

أخوكم

مسلم شيعي


----------



## drpepo (7 مارس 2006)

اهلا بيك حبيبى في المنتدى وربنا يرشدك لطريق النور وينور بصريتك وعقلك ان كنت فعلا تبحث عن الحق 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم
> اخواني المسيحيين الكرام
> 
> 
> 1- هل صحيح أن المسيحية هي اعتقاد وليس دين؟ بمعنى آخر هل المسيح أتى بشريعة أم لا؟ وما رأيكم في شريعة موسى؟ هل تعملون بها اليوم؟


اولا  احب  ان اوضح شيئا هاما بان ما جاء به السيد المسيح لم يخالف به موسى لأن المسيح هو الله وهو واضع هذا شريعة العهد القديم ويؤكد كلامى هذا قول السيد المسيح نفسه " ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل " 
" قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن " 
" في البدء كان الكلمة ( الابن وهو السيد المسيح ) والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله " 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 2- كيف تثبتون وجود الله وان المسيح هو ابنه المرسل والذي يجب ان آمن به؟ طبعاً بغض النظر عن انتمائي لأي دين. (انسان بلا دين ولا ايمان)؟


 
كيف نثبت وجود لا افهم قصدك من هذا السؤال فالله موجوود اذ من هو الذي اوجدك الى هذه الحياة اليس الله القدار على كل شئ 
اما بنوة السيد المسيح للآب فهى ليست بنوة جسدية كما يظن الكثير من اخوتنا المسلمين بل انه احد الاقانيم الثلاثة المتساوية في الجوهر وهم اله واحد ونحن نقول " باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد " 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 3- ما هي أهم مرتكزات العقيدة المسيحية..يعني أصول الدين (اذا صح الاصطلاح)؟ وكذلك ياريت أعرف فروع الدين عندكم؟


 
اهم مرتكزات العقيدة المسيحية هى الكتاب المقدس فكل ما اوصى به الله يجب ان نقعله وكل ما لم يوصى به يجب ان نبتعد عنه 
واعذرنى لا افهم قصدك فروع الدين 




[/quote]


----------



## muslimshia (7 مارس 2006)

أهلاً بك drpepo

اسمك هذا يذكرني بمشروب غازي اسمه dr pepper !

شكراً لك على الترحيب يا أخي وشكراً للاجابات.
أما عن وجود الله فصدقت يا اخي ! هذا الجواب قد أثلج صدري لأني وجدت بعضاً من الفلاسفة للاسف سقطوا في وهم كبير عندما ألفوا الكتب في اثبات وجود الله و بحثوا عن براهين لكي يردوا على الملحدين متناسين بأن وجود الله من البديهيات والبديهيات لا تحتاج الى براهين !! وان الملحد كاذب بل أول من يكذب عليه هو نفسه !!  
 بالنسبة لسؤالي عن المرتكزات لعلي لم أوصل لك قصدي دقيقاً . أقصد يا ايها الأخ :ماهي أسس الدين عندكم؟ يعني 1- الايمان بالله 2- الايمان بالقيامة 3- الصلب 4- الخلاص ووو ..هكذا كما لدى المسلمين الأركان..ولعل الأركان هي اللفظة الصحيحة. 
فروع الدين : يعني مثلاً الصلاة - الصوم -..الخ (ما يترتب على ايمانك بالمسيح).

ولي سؤال حول الأقانيم.. طبعاً انا لا أسلم لهذا الفهم الآن ولكني أحترمه لأني انسان أدرك جيداً ما تقول ولكن هل لي بهذا السؤال : هل كل اقنيم مختلف عن الآخر؟ (كطبيعة ومادة).

ولي سؤال آخر : هل الله (الآب) جسم أم لا؟


أحبك في الله أخي وصدقني لا أحاول أن أراوغ ولا أن ألف وأدور وستجدني لن أفرض عليك اي فهم  ..ولتكن تكلمة حواراتي شاهدة على ذلك ان شاء الله.

أخوك

مسلم شيعي


----------



## muslimshia (7 مارس 2006)

أهلاً بك drpepo

اسمك هذا يذكرني بمشروب غازي اسمه dr pepper !

شكراً لك على الترحيب يا أخي وشكراً للاجابات.
أما عن وجود الله فصدقت يا اخي ! هذا الجواب قد أثلج صدري لأني وجدت بعضاً من الفلاسفة للاسف سقطوا في وهم كبير عندما ألفوا الكتب في اثبات وجود الله و بحثوا عن براهين لكي يردوا على الملحدين متناسين بأن وجود الله من البديهيات والبديهيات لا تحتاج الى براهين !! وان الملحد كاذب بل أول من يكذب عليه هو نفسه !!  
 بالنسبة لسؤالي عن المرتكزات لعلي لم أوصل لك قصدي دقيقاً . أقصد يا ايها الأخ :ماهي أسس الدين عندكم؟ يعني 1- الايمان بالله 2- الايمان بالقيامة 3- الصلب 4- الخلاص ووو ..هكذا كما لدى المسلمين الأركان..ولعل الأركان هي اللفظة الصحيحة. 
فروع الدين : يعني مثلاً الصلاة - الصوم -..الخ (ما يترتب على ايمانك بالمسيح).

ولي سؤال حول الأقانيم.. طبعاً انا لا أسلم لهذا الفهم الآن ولكني أحترمه لأني انسان أدرك جيداً ما تقول ولكن هل لي بهذا السؤال : هل كل اقنيم مختلف عن الآخر؟ (كطبيعة ومادة).

ولي سؤال آخر : هل الله (الآب) جسم أم لا؟


أحبك في الله أخي وصدقني لا أحاول أن أراوغ ولا أن ألف وأدور وستجدني لن أفرض عليك اي فهم  ..ولتكن تكلمة حواراتي شاهدة على ذلك ان شاء الله.

أخوك

مسلم شيعي


----------



## drpepo (7 مارس 2006)

muslimshia قال:
			
		

> بالنسبة لسؤالي عن المرتكزات لعلي لم أوصل لك قصدي دقيقاً . أقصد يا ايها الأخ :ماهي أسس الدين عندكم؟ يعني 1- الايمان بالله 2- الايمان بالقيامة 3- الصلب 4- الخلاص ووو ..هكذا كما لدى المسلمين الأركان..ولعل الأركان هي اللفظة الصحيحة.
> فروع الدين : يعني مثلاً الصلاة - الصوم -..الخ (ما يترتب على ايمانك بالمسيح).


 
اولا احب ان اشكر على اسلوب الهادئ في الحوار التى اتمنى ان تدوم بيننا 
بالنسبة للأركان المهمة في المسيحية فهى كثيرة 
1- الايمان بالثالوث القدوس انهم اله واحد له ثلاثة اقانيم متساويين في الجوهر 
2- تجسد السيد المسيح وبنوته للآب 
3- موت السيد المسيح على الصليب
4- قيامته من الاموات وصعوده الى السموات 
5- المعمودية 
6- التوبة والاعتراف والتناول 
هذا ما تريده ان لم تخوننى الذاكرة الآن 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> ثانيا بالنسبة لفروع الدين فنحن نسنهيا الوسائط الروحية التى تشبع الروح وتجعله ملتصق اكثر بالمسيح مثل الصلاة باتضاع وانسحاق والتناول والاعتراف وقراءة الكتب المقدسة والكتب الروحية والصوم وغيرها من الوسائط الروحية
> 
> ولي سؤال حول الأقانيم.. طبعاً انا لا أسلم لهذا الفهم الآن ولكني أحترمه لأني انسان أدرك جيداً ما تقول ولكن هل لي بهذا السؤال : هل كل اقنيم مختلف عن الآخر؟ (كطبيعة ومادة).).


اى اختلاف تقصد الثلاثة لهم نفس الجوهر فالله موجود بذاته ( الآب )  ناطق بكلمته ( الابن )  حى بروحه ( الروح القدس ) 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> ولي سؤال آخر : هل الله (الآب) جسم أم لا؟
> 
> ).).


لا افهم قصدك فالمسيح هو في الآب وهو القائل " انا في الآب والآب في " 
والمسيح هو صورة الله 
ارجو ان تكون الرؤية وضحت 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> أحبك في الله أخي وصدقني لا أحاول أن أراوغ ولا أن ألف وأدور وستجدني لن أفرض عليك اي فهم ..ولتكن تكلمة حواراتي شاهدة على ذلك ان شاء الله.
> 
> أخوك
> 
> مسلم شيعي


شكرا على هذه الكلمات واتمنى انها تكون نابعة من القلب واما عنى فلن اجد سوى ما قاله السيد المسيح " احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعينكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويضطهدونكم " 
وانت اخى لست بعدو


----------



## drpepo (7 مارس 2006)

اسف سقط سهوا بالنسبة لفروع الدين نحن نسميها الوسائط الروحية وهى متعددة من سوم وصلاة وتناول واعتراف وتوبة وقراءات مقدسة ومطانيات


----------



## muslimshia (7 مارس 2006)

sorry to write in english but the p.c. ia m using doesn't type arabic.

thank you very much dear

I have another question  please 

ok ..it is personal: what makes you a christian and not a muslim?  I really want to see an honest answer because if it is not true i can know you are not telling the true...from your heart and I am listening.


Thanks..and sorry if I ask too much>>

yours 
muslim shia


----------



## drpepo (7 مارس 2006)

أخى مسلم شيعى شكرا على حوراك الهادئ جدا 
بالنسبة ايه اللى خلانى مسيحى وليس مسلم اعتقد ان هذا سؤالك 
اولا بالفطرة انا مسيحى لأن والدى وامى مسيحيين اذن انا مسيحى ولكن جاءت فترة وفكرت في الاسلام هل هذا دين الله ام لا ولكن بعد تفكير قررت ان ابقى مسيحيا وان دين الاسلام لا يمكن ان يكون دين من عند الله لما لا يتناسب مع تفكيرى الروحى . 
هذه هى اجابتى على سؤالك


----------



## محب جدا (7 مارس 2006)

مشاركة خارجه عن الموضوع الرئيسي:

ولماذا نحصر انفسنا في المسيحيه والاسلام؟؟؟

الا يوجد دين يسمي يهوديه  وتوجد مجموعه من الناس سموا انفسهم بهائيه   وهناك البوذيه  وهناك الهندوسيه ...............الخ


----------



## muslimshia (8 مارس 2006)

السلام على الأخويين
شكراً لك drpepo
( محب جدا) مداخلتك جيدة جداً ومعك حق فالذي يبحث عن الله وطريقه فلايهدأ له بال حتى يطلع على جميع الأديان.

حسناً اخي
هل لك أن تشرح لي عن المسيح؟ ماهي آياته التي أتى بها الى الناس لكي يؤمنوا به؟ كيف نعرف أنه صادق؟ ما هي نظرته لله - الدنيا - الآخرة - الكون كله - السعادة- الشقاء - ؟ هل يجب ان يؤمن به الناس؟ هل يجب ان آمن بكل ما عند المسيحية اليوم أم يكفي أن آمن بأن المسيح هو انسان عظيم وقد أتى بآيات من عند الله ولكنه ليس الله؟
ثانيا: هل المسيح بين لنا طريق الله والعبودية له فقط أم أيضاً سن قوانين لتنظيم الحياة والأسرة والسياسة وغيرها؟
ماهي العبوم التي أتى بها المسيح؟ هل تعاليم أخلاقية فقط أم الهيات وأخلاق أم دين ودنيا؟ هل أتى بأحكام وكان يحكم بها؟ هل يحكم المسيحيون اليوم بحكم المسيح أم يجتهدون؟ هل توجد فتاوى لعلماء المسيحيين كما لدى علماء المسلمين؟

ماذا عن الآخرة  والجنة والنار والعقوبة والنعيم؟

هل الانجيل مفهوم من قبل الجميع أم يفهمه البعض فقط (العلماء الروحانيين)؟ 

أخر سؤال: (أتمنى أن لا تسبني أرجوك 

سؤالي الأخير هو: هل أتى المسيح بحدود قصاص؟ مثلاً جلد - قطع اصبع - اعدام ..الخ؟ 


ولك مني جزيل الشكر.

أخوك

مسلم شيعي

أحبكم في الله


----------



## drpepo (8 مارس 2006)

الاخ محب جدا بالنسبة للبوذيو الهندوسية وعبادة الاصنام فهذا الامر مفروغ منه لأنه كيف يعبد انسام صنم لا روح له كيف من خلق روح ليس له روح اصلا 
كيف اصنع الهى بيدى انا 
هل عندما نصنع باربى نعبدها 
اعذرنى فانا لا افهم ما تقصده سيادتك وعلى العموم شكرا لك على مداخلتك المهذبة 




			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> .
> 
> حسناً اخي
> هل لك أن تشرح لي عن المسيح؟


المسيح هو ربى والهى ومخلصى ومخلص كل البشرية 
هو الهى وربى وكل ما لى 
بدونه لا استطيع ان افعل شئ فهو القائل " بدونى لا تقدروا ان تفعلوا شيئا " 
احسه بقلبى وبكل كيانى 
قد يكون الامر مضحكا لك ولكن لو لمس المسيح قلبك ستدرك ما اقوله لك جيد 
لم يدع نفسى للهلاك ولم يتركنى للهاوية بل تجسد واتخذ لنفسه جسدا نقيا قدوسا بلا خطية واتم العقاب عوضا عنك وعنى وعن كل البشر ثم قام من الاموات واقامنا معه من بئر الخطية التى ورثناها من ابوينا الاولين ثم صعد الى السموات ونحن ننتظر ذلك اليوم الذي سنراه فيه يدين المسكونه كلها بالعدل فهو القائل " الآب لا يدين أحد بل اعطى كل الدينونة للإبن " 
الكلام عن السيد المسيح كثير جدا جدا ولكنى ساكتفى بهذا 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> .
> ماهي آياته التي أتى بها الى الناس لكي يؤمنوا به؟


اولا لقد اتى باعظم رسالة وهى المحبة 
كان محبا وهادئا وخادما فهو القائل " ما جئت لأخدم ( بضم الالف ) بل لأخدم ( بفتح الالف ) " 
كان يجول يصنع خيرا " قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة مشتلعة لا يطفأ لا يصيح ولا يسمع احد في الشوارع صوته 
كان يشفى المرضى ويقيم الموتى بأمر منه هو كان يغفر الخطايا كان رحيما بالخطاة وعطوفا على المساكين 
انظر في الكتاب المقدس انجيل متى الاصحاح الخامس والسادس فنحن نسميه دستور المسيحية 




			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> .
> كيف نعرف أنه صادق؟


من أشياء كثيرة من وعوده ومن نبواته الصادقة التى تمت وننتظر الباقى ليتم  ومن تعاليمه
ومن لمستنا لحياتنا اليومية في التعامل معه  



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> .
> ما هي نظرته لله - الدنيا - الآخرة - الكون كله - السعادة- الشقاء - ؟


بالنسبة للدنيا فهو اوصانا ان لا نهتم بما ناكل ونشرب فهو يدبر امور حياتنا واوصانا ان لا نحب المال لأن محبة المال اصل لكل الشرور 
بالنسبة للموت لم يعد للموت سلطان علينا نحن اولاده فهو قد سبقنا وغلب الموت وانتصر عليه بعدما أقام نفسه من الاموات 
بالنسبة للكون فهو له فتجد في انجيل متى " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة ..... كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما " 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> .
> هل يجب ان يؤمن به الناس؟


من لايؤمن بالسيد المسيح لن يستيطيع ان يخلص 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> .
> هل يجب ان آمن بكل ما عند المسيحية اليوم أم يكفي أن آمن بأن المسيح هو انسان عظيم وقد أتى بآيات من عند الله ولكنه ليس الله؟


لا يجب ان تؤمن بان السيد المسيح الها 
اريد طلب منك بسيط 
ارجو ان تفتح قلبك ولو مرة واحدة وتقول " يارب اكشف لى ذاتك " قلها فقط من قلبك ستجده يرد عليك باشياء كثيرة جدا ستلمسها وقتها 
هو يقرع على باب قلبك ومنتظر ان تفتح له قلبك فافتح له ولو لمرة واحدة وانتظر النتيجة 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> .
> ثانيا: هل المسيح بين لنا طريق الله والعبودية له فقط أم أيضاً سن قوانين لتنظيم الحياة والأسرة والسياسة وغيرها؟


سيدى الفاضل السيد المسيح وضع اهم شئ في هذه الدنيا وهو المحبة والسلام فلو احب الاب زوجته وابنائه والعكس ستجد هذا المنزل هادئا 
بالنسبة للسياسة فالسيد المسيح كان يصنع خيرا ولم يحارب ولم يمسك في يده سيف البتة ولم يأمر به 
بل قال " كل من قتل يقتل " 
وقال " احبوا أعدائكم باركوا لا عينكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويضطهدونكم " اعتقد ان مثل هذه التعاليم غير موجودة في اى دين آخر 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> ماهي العبوم التي أتى بها المسيح؟ هل تعاليم أخلاقية فقط أم الهيات وأخلاق أم دين ودنيا؟ هل أتى بأحكام وكان يحكم بها؟ هل يحكم المسيحيون اليوم بحكم المسيح أم يجتهدون؟ هل توجد فتاوى لعلماء المسيحيين كما لدى علماء المسلمين؟


اولا بالنسبة للتعاليم الاخلاقية فهى كثيرة ارجو ان تتطلع على الكتاب المقدس لتقرا ما قاله السيد المسيح لأن هذا الكلام سيطول في هذه النقطة ولكن السيد المسيح كان يطبق ما يقوله فعندما اتى اليه الفريسيون والكتبة بأمرأة امسكت في ذات الفعل ( الزنا ) لم يحاكمها واخذ يكتب على الارض خطاياهم حتى ذهب كل واحد يلو الاخر ثم قال لها " يا امرأة اما دانك احد " قالت له " لا يا سيد " قال لها " ولا انا ادينك " رغم انه القائل " الآب لا يدين أحد بل اعطى كل الدينةنة للإبن " ولكنه لم يدينها ليعلمنا نحن اولاده عدم ادانة الغير 
بالنسبة للفتاوى فنحن ليست عندنا فتاوى ولكن اقوال اباء وهم الذين يفسرون لنا الكتاب المقدس 
وكل تعاليم الآباء الاوائل مقتبسة من الكتاب المقدس الذي اوصانا " اطيعوا رؤسائكم في الرب " سواء كانوا روحانيين او عسكريين . 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> ماذا عن الآخرة والجنة والنار والعقوبة والنعيم؟


 
ليست عندنا بل ملكوت وجهنم ويسبقهما فردوس ( للأبرار ) وجحيم ( للأشرار ) وهما بمثابة اماكن انتظار لحين يجئ يوم الدينونة وينتقل الابرار الى الملكوت والاشرار الى الجحيم 
الملكوت : ليس به زواج لأن الجميع كملائكة ولا حزن ولا بكاء ولاتنهد ولا الم ولا ضيق ولا عطش ولا جوع ولا قمر ولا شمس لأن الله يضى لنا ويمسح كل دمعة من عيوننا 
هذا الذي قال عنه بولس الرسول " ما لم تره عين وما لم تسمع به أذن " 
اما عن جهنم فهى نار لا تنطفأ ودود وسوس لا ينحرقا وصرير اسنان رهيب  



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> هل الانجيل مفهوم من قبل الجميع أم يفهمه البعض فقط (العلماء الروحانيين)؟


 
هناك آيات تحتاج لتفاسير وآيات تحتاج لإنتظار حتى نرى ماهية تحقيقها مثل سفر الرؤيا الذي به نبوات 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> أخر سؤال: (أتمنى أن لا تسبني أرجوك


عيب الكلام دا 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> سؤالي الأخير هو: هل أتى المسيح بحدود قصاص؟ مثلاً جلد - قطع اصبع - اعدام ..الخ؟


كيف من يدعى للمحبة يضع حدود قصاص 
الله خلقنا احرار وهو الذي سيحاسب كل واحد كحسب اعماله ....


----------



## muslimshia (8 مارس 2006)

شكراً لك ..ان سعادتي بالحوار معك لا تقل عن سعادتي بأجوبتك!! فالحوار معك مريح وأجوبتك واضحة ومختصرة وفي نفس الوقت وافية.

أخي اسمح لي ببعض الأسئلة:

1- أنت قلت بأنكم تتبعون تفسيرات الآباء..هل هم معصومون عن الخطأ (أي مسددون من قبل روح القدس مثلاً؟) أم يتحمل أن يخطئوا في فهمهم وبذلك يكون اتباعهم المطلق اتباع لشيء غير مطابق للواقع الذي راده وبينه المسيح. ما هو تعليقك؟

2- أنت قلت بأن في الجنة لا يوجد أكل ولكن ماذا عن التفاحة التي كانت في جنة آدم وحواء؟ يعني هناك مأكولات...ما هو تعليقك؟ 

3- هل تستطيع التعاليم الأخلاقية لوحدها منع الجرائم والاعتداء على الحقوق وسرقة الممتلكات.. أين القانون اذاً؟ هل هناك بنود وقوانين تطبيقية أم مجرد تعاليم؟

4- هناك فكرة تقول بأن الأنجيل بأكمله قد أتى للتبشير بمحمد وأنه هو ابن الانسان وأن هدف المسيح الرئيسي هو التبشير بمحمد. طبعاً أنا لا أستطيع أن اسلم لهذه المقولة الآن لأني لا أعرف ولكنك أنت تعرف الانجيل فهل لك أن تبين لي اذا كنت تستشف في الانجيل مثل هذا الشيء؟ وما هي أساساً أهداف الانجيل؟ 

5- هناك اشكال عقلي في مسألة المسيح أتمنى أن تشرحه لي وهو : 
أنك عندما تقول بأن الله قادر على كل شيء فهو قادر على أن يتجزأ الى ثلاثة أجزاء وجزء من هذه الأجزاء هو الابن (يسوع) صح؟ ولكن ألا ترى بأن هذا تحول لله الى انسان وليس انقسام؟؟ لأن يسوع كلن انساناً يتألم ينام يضحك يبكي يأكل يشرب (فهو يحتاج الى الطعام والشراب) وكان له يد ورجل ( يحتاج اليهما في المشي والبطش) ..يعني أستطيع ان أقول بأن الله عطل الوهيته لفترة ما!! وذلك عندما أتى الى الدنيا !!! وهذا مستحيل !!
ربما ستقول لي 0حسب معرفتي البسيطة عن المسيحية) بأنه كان يقوم بذلك بروح الناسوت وليس اللاهوت ولكن أليس هذا يعين بان المسيح كان يعيش الهاً أحياناً وأحياناً يصبح غير اله؟؟ وهذا مستحيل أيضاً فالاله لا يعطل الوهيته.............ما هو تعليقك؟

أخي الحبيب ان كان طرح الأسئلة سيعكر الجو بيننا فاني أعيفك من الجواب.


كل الحب 

مسلم شيعي


----------



## drpepo (8 مارس 2006)

muslimshia قال:
			
		

> شكراً لك ..ان سعادتي بالحوار معك لا تقل عن سعادتي بأجوبتك!! فالحوار معك مريح وأجوبتك واضحة ومختصرة وفي نفس الوقت وافية.


وانا كذلك 

أخي اسمح لي ببعض الأسئلة:


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 1- أنت قلت بأنكم تتبعون تفسيرات الآباء..هل هم معصومون عن الخطأ (أي مسددون من قبل روح القدس مثلاً؟) أم يتحمل أن يخطئوا في فهمهم وبذلك يكون اتباعهم المطلق اتباع لشيء غير مطابق للواقع الذي راده وبينه المسيح. ما هو تعليقك؟.


اولا محدش معصوم من الخطأ حتى الانبياء حتى لو كان عمرة يوم واحد على الارض  ما عدا الله فقط ولكن هناك فرق بين تفسيرات الكتاب المقدس والطبيعة البشرية  للشخص المفسر لان هذه التفسيرات نابعة من نصوص الكتاب المقدس نفسه اى انه ليس فيها تاويل او اجتهادات شخصية 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 2- أنت قلت بأن في الجنة لا يوجد أكل ولكن ماذا عن التفاحة التي كانت في جنة آدم وحواء؟ يعني هناك مأكولات...ما هو تعليقك؟ .


استاذ يبدو انه قد حدث لبس في فهم مداخلتى السابقة بخصوص الجنة كما تقول انا قلت لا توجد جنة بل ملكوت ووصفتها لسيادتك وهذه تختلف تماما عن الجنة التى كان فيها آدم وحواء قبل السقوط 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> هل تستطيع التعاليم الأخلاقية لوحدها منع الجرائم والاعتداء على الحقوق وسرقة الممتلكات.. أين القانون اذاً؟ هل هناك بنود وقوانين تطبيقية أم مجرد تعاليم؟.


لا افهم ما دخل هذا  بالموضوع ولكن هل عندما يصبح الدين واضع حدود مثل قطع يد السارق ورجم الزانى هل بهذا تعتقد انك حر تفعل ما تريد 
اين الحرية هنا 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 4- هناك فكرة تقول بأن الأنجيل بأكمله قد أتى للتبشير بمحمد وأنه هو ابن الانسان وأن هدف المسيح الرئيسي هو التبشير بمحمد. طبعاً أنا لا أستطيع أن اسلم لهذه المقولة الآن لأني لا أعرف ولكنك أنت تعرف الانجيل فهل لك أن تبين لي اذا كنت تستشف في الانجيل مثل هذا الشيء؟ وما هي أساساً أهداف الانجيل؟ .


اولا الانجيل معناه البشارة المفرحة 
بالنسبة للقول الذي يقول ان الانجيل اتى خصيصا من اجل التبشير بمحمد هذا كلام خاطئ تماما 
لعدة اسباب 
لا توجد آية في الكتاب المقدس تدل على هذا وقد قمت بفتح مووضع مستقل بخصوص هذا الموضوع في قسم الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول الكتاب المقدس فارجو ان تتابع الموضوع 
وهل يعقل ان الله ينزل كتاب مخصوص من اجل نبى وهل كل هدف الكتاب المقدس التبشير بمحمد هذا ان صح هذا الادعاء اساسا هل ينزل دين مخصوص من اجل نبى لماذا ولماذا هذا النبى بالذات 
الانجيل جاء للعالم اجمع ليبشر الجميع برسالة الله المفرحة العالم كله وهو تجسده وصلبه وقيامته واتمام الفداء 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 5- هناك اشكال عقلي في مسألة المسيح أتمنى أن تشرحه لي وهو :
> أنك عندما تقول بأن الله قادر على كل شيء فهو قادر على أن يتجزأ الى ثلاثة أجزاء وجزء من هذه الأجزاء هو الابن (يسوع) صح؟.


نحن لم نجزأ الله 
الله واحد له ثلاثة اقانيم 
ولتبسيط الامر انت مكون من روح وجسد ونفس ورغم ذلك انت واحد اذ لا نستطيع ان نفصل بين روحك وجسدك ونفسك 
الاقنوم بمثابة صفة جوهرية ( الآب ) والابن والروح القدس فالآب اى ان الله موجود بذاته اذ هل يعقل ان الله ليس له ذات وكيف من ليس له ذات يخلق انسانا له ذات 
والابن هو كلمة الله ولا فرق بين الله وكلمته 
والروح القدس اى ان الله حى بروحه اذ هل يعقل ان الله ليس له روح واذ كان كيف من ليس له روح يخلق جسدا له روح 
مثال اخر المسلمون عندهم اسماء الله الحسنى 99 مثلا الخالق والرازق والمميت والمهيمن وغيرها فهل الله الخالق غير الله الوارث غير الله المهمين لا كلهم 99 في اله واحد 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> ولكن ألا ترى بأن هذا تحول لله الى انسان وليس انقسام؟؟.


 
هذا ليس تحول الله قادر على كل شئ وهو مالئ الكل وعندما ياخذ جسدا ونراه باعيننا فهو موجود ايضا في السماء 
الله اتجذ جسدا وحل بيننا فنحن لا نقبل لا تقسم ولا تجزئه الله 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> لأن يسوع كلن انساناً يتألم ينام يضحك يبكي يأكل يشرب (فهو يحتاج الى الطعام والشراب) وكان له يد ورجل ( يحتاج اليهما في المشي والبطش) ..يعني أستطيع ان أقول بأن الله عطل الوهيته لفترة ما!! وذلك عندما أتى الى الدنيا !!! وهذا مستحيل !!.


اللاهوت هل لى من تعريف اللاهوت عندك 
اللاهوت هو القدرة والعظمة والسلطان والمقدرة 
كيف تتعطل 
ان تعطلت لتعطلت الدنيا كلها 
الله اتخذ ناسوتا ولكن دون خطية واحدة 
اللاهوت مالى الكل والناسوت هو عبارة عن جزء داخل هذا الاطار اللاهوتى مثلا انت في منزلك 
هل عندما تخرج كرسيا من غرفة الى غرفة هل انت بذلك اخرجته خارج المنزل لا بالطبع 
انه مازال داخل اطار المنزل 
ارجو ان تكون الرؤية وضحت  



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> ربما ستقول لي 0حسب معرفتي البسيطة عن المسيحية) بأنه كان يقوم بذلك بروح الناسوت وليس اللاهوت ولكن أليس هذا يعين بان المسيح كان يعيش الهاً أحياناً وأحياناً يصبح غير اله؟؟ !!وهذا مستحيل أيضاً فالاله لا يعطل الوهيته.............ما هو تعليقك؟!!.


 
معذرة هذا السؤال يبدو غير واضح لى واتركه لايضاح اكثر او ان يقوم احد الاخوة بشرحه افضل منى


----------



## whocares (11 مارس 2006)

أشكر الأخ دبيبو على أجوبته الجميلة .... و إلى الأمـام.



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> ربما ستقول لي 0حسب معرفتي البسيطة عن المسيحية) بأنه كان يقوم بذلك بروح الناسوت وليس اللاهوت ولكن أليس هذا يعين بان المسيح كان يعيش الهاً أحياناً وأحياناً يصبح غير اله؟؟ وهذا مستحيل أيضاً فالاله لا يعطل الوهيته.............ما هو تعليقك؟
> أخي الحبيب ان كان طرح الأسئلة سيعكر الجو بيننا فاني أعيفك من الجواب.
> 
> كل الحب مسلم شيعي



الأخ مسلم شيعي،

أنا فاهم عليك ... أنه عندما يقوم الناسوت بأعمال فهل في تلك اللحظة الناسوتية لا يقوم اللاهوت بأعماله و بالتالي يفقد لاهوته و لو للحظات مما يعني أنه انقسم ...

المشكلة في الكلام أنه ليس واقعي و مترابط بل مثالي (الناسوت و اللاهوت). في الواقع أن الناسوت يعني الجسد (ناس)، و اللاهوت (الله) يشير للروح. الروح (اللاهوت) قد حل في الجسد (الناسوت) كما يقول:" 16وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ." (1 تيموثاوس 3). أي روح الله القدير نفسه وجدت في شخص المسيح المتجسد، و لذلك كان ينبغي أن لا يكون كالناس من رجل فحبلت مريم وهي عذراء و ليس بالوصال الطبيعي و الكتاب في لوقا 1 يعلن: " 30فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ (جبرائيل): "لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 31وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 32هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ 33وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ". 34فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: "كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟" 35فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: "اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ."

فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْ مريم يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ فيدعى المسيح بالخصوصية ابن الله لأنه جاء من صلب الله و ليس من رجل (بخرق قوانين الحمل الطبيعي عند النساء) فحبلت مريم و هي عذراء و بالتالي فهو، بالمعنى الروحي، أتى من ذات الله ليحل في مريم و ينمو كجنين و روحه هي روح الله وليست بشر لأن " اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ..."

فالله لم "ينقسم" أو "يفقد" من لاهوته (روحه) عندما بقدرته شاء أن يتجسد (يسكن جسد المسيح) وما زال يدعى الله فالكتاب يقول في متى 1:" مَلاَكُ اَلرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ ... 22وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ اَلرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 23"هُوَذَا اَلْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ اَبْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اَسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ" (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا)."

و الجسد الذي شاء الله أن يتجسد به (يسوع المسيح) سيقوم بوظائفه الجسدية الفيزيولوجية من أكل و شرب و نوم ... إلخ و الروح الساكن به هو الروح المهيمن الموجود في الصين و الهند و مصر و أوروبا في نفس اللحظة الموجود بها في فلسطين. تذكر في القرآن يقول " الله أقرب إليك من الوريد،" فالله لم يفقد أو ينقسم تواجده بقرب وريد كل بشر على الأرض فهو كلي الحضور بروحه المهيمن حتى لو كان متواجد في الجسد. أي أن الله يستطيع إتخاذ بليونات القرارات في لحظة واحدة على عكس البشر.

إذا أنت مشكلة عدم فهمك هي في طبيعة الله و ليس تجسده في جسد المسيح.

أتمنى الفهم و أعلمني برأيك يا أخي. سلام الله العجيب معك.


----------



## drpepo (11 مارس 2006)

شكرا ليك اخى الفاضل


----------



## muslimshia (12 مارس 2006)

السلام على الأخويين الكريمين

whocares  شكراً لك فأنت cares  !! 


حسناً ..نعود الى الأفكار التالية وننقاشها ولنرى رأي سيادتكم:

1- العصمة جزئين عصمة قي السلوك وعصمة في الرأي والقول والذي قصدته من العصمة للآباء وشارحي الانجيل هو القسم الثاني فهل هو متحقق عندكم فيهم (الشارحون)؟ لأنه اذا لم يتحقق فسيحكمون بغير حكم الله الواقعي وفهمهم سيخالف الواقع أحياناً أخرى.

2- بخصوص العقاب والحرية ..نعم هناك حرية ولكن العقاب الدنيوي يتحكم في هذه الحرية حفاظاً على حرية الآخرين. فالذي يغتصب ويقتل ويسرق لابد من معاقبته حتى لا تحدث الفوضى ويكثر الظلم  وهذا سيخفض نسبة الجرائم في المجتمع. فهل في كلمات المسيح ما يدل على وجود قانون أو لوائح أو تعاليم في هذا المجال؟ هذا ما قصدته. وماذا عن شريعة موسى أليس فيها قصاص؟ وهل تعملون بها اليوم استناداً على قول المسيح (جئت لأكمل وليس لأنقض)؟؟

3- بالنسبة الى التجسيم يبدو انني سوف أزعجكم بهذا الموضوع وأنا أدرك بأنه صعب نوعاً ما قبوله وفي نفس الوقت مقبول مبدئياً وسطحياً !! ..ولكن لندخل الى الأعماق 
الأسئلة :
1- هل يعقل أن يتجسد الاله (لنبرهن ذلك عقلاً فالله قادر على كل شيء ولكن هناك أشياء لا يفعلها الله وفيها تناقض مثلاً هل الله قادر على أن يخلق اله آخر؟ أفهمت قصدي؟

 2-هل المسيح هو الشخص الوحيد الذي ولد من غير أب؟ ماذا عن آدم؟ اذن كونه ولد من غير أب لا يدل على الوهيته..اذا كان هذا برهانكم (حسب فهمي) واذا لديكم برهاناً أخر فأرحو أن تأتوا به فهاذ يهمني جداً.

بانتظار ردكم الكريم.

وشكراً
للعلم يسعدني الحوار جداً معكم وأحبكم جميعاً في الله.



أخوكم
مسلم شيعي


----------



## drpepo (12 مارس 2006)

اولا شكرا على هدوءك في الحوار حتى الآن ولنبدأ سويا 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 1- العصمة جزئين عصمة قي السلوك وعصمة في الرأي والقول والذي قصدته من العصمة للآباء وشارحي الانجيل هو القسم الثاني فهل هو متحقق عندكم فيهم (الشارحون)؟ لأنه اذا لم يتحقق فسيحكمون بغير حكم الله الواقعي وفهمهم سيخالف الواقع أحياناً أخرى.


 
شرح الكتاب المقدس استاذى كله مقتبس من تلاميذ ورسل السيد المسيح ولم ناتى بمفاهيم خارجة عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 2- بخصوص العقاب والحرية ..نعم هناك حرية ولكن العقاب الدنيوي يتحكم في هذه الحرية حفاظاً على حرية الآخرين. فالذي يغتصب ويقتل ويسرق لابد من معاقبته حتى لا تحدث الفوضى ويكثر الظلم وهذا سيخفض نسبة الجرائم في المجتمع. فهل في كلمات المسيح ما يدل على وجود قانون أو لوائح أو تعاليم في هذا المجال؟ هذا ما قصدته. وماذا عن شريعة موسى أليس فيها قصاص؟ وهل تعملون بها اليوم استناداً على قول المسيح (جئت لأكمل وليس لأنقض)؟؟


بالنسبة للعقاب الدينوى استاذى الفاضل هل عندما تمتنع عن السرقة حتى لا يتم سجنك افضل ام افضل ان تمتنع عن السرقة من اجل محبتك لله 
هناك فرق 
هذه هى رسالة المسيح 
ان نحب الله ومن يحب الله لا يفعل نثل هذه الأمور 
رسالة السيد المسيح لم يأتى لكى يضع قوانين ارضية فالارض مهما كانت زائلة ولكن الذي يدوم هو المحبة وكلام الله 
لو عاش الكل بالمحبة لن نحتاج الى قوانين حتى نسير بها امورنا 
اما عن القوانين فالقوانين موجودة من قبل مجئ السيد المسيح في كل دولة لها القانون الخاص بها وقد اوصانا الله بان نخضع لهذه القوانين ولكن في حدود وصاياه " اطيعوا رؤسائكم في الرب " 
ولنجد نثالا على هذا في مصر بان الكنيسة متمسكة بعدم الطلاق وعدم تنفيبذه على المسيحيين لأن هذا يتنافى مع تعاليم السيد المسيح 





			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 1- هل يعقل أن يتجسد الاله (لنبرهن ذلك عقلاً فالله قادر على كل شيء ولكن هناك أشياء لا يفعلها الله وفيها تناقض مثلاً هل الله قادر على أن يخلق اله آخر؟ أفهمت قصدي؟


 
اولا السيد المسيح ليس اله اتى من اله آخر كما يظن الكثيرين وبذلك يصبح هناك إلهين  بل نحن نؤمن باله واحد خالق السماء والارض ولكن نحن نؤمن ان هذا الاله اتخذ جسدا له وحل بيننا ( لأنه القادر على كل شئ ) وبعدما اتم الفداء صعد الى السماء 
وهذا لا ينفى ان الله لم يكن موجودا في السماء لأن الله اللاهوت هو مالئ الكل السماء والارض 
ارجو ان تكون النقطة وضحت لك 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 2-هل المسيح هو الشخص الوحيد الذي ولد من غير أب؟ ماذا عن آدم؟ اذن كونه ولد من غير أب لا يدل على الوهيته..اذا كان هذا برهانكم (حسب فهمي) واذا لديكم برهاناً أخر فأرحو أن تأتوا به فهاذ يهمني جداً.
> 
> بانتظار ردكم الكريم.


لا يا اخى الفاضل هناك فرق جوهرى وهام جدا بين ولادة السيد المسيح له المجد وولادة آدم لأن آدم هو اول الخليقة فمن اين سيأتى اب آدم وهو اول الخليقة اذن كان لابد ان يأتى آدم من تراب دون اب او ام لأنه اول الخليقة  ولكن بعد ذلك البشرية عرفت ان رجل + امرأة = نسل 
ولم يعرف أبدا البشرية أن رجل = نسل أو امراة = نسل 
اذ ان الاثنين مكملين لبعضهما فيجب يحدث الانجاب 
اما في حالة السيد المسيح فهو الوحيد في هذا العالم الذي ولد دون اب لماذا يا استاذى ؟ 
ستقول لى انه نبى 
وسأقول لك بان المسلمين يقولون ان محمد اعضم نبى وخاتمهم ويمدحون فيه كثيرا ولكن لماذا لم يوبد مثل المسيح 
موسى وداود وابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وكل الانبياء الذين سبقوا السيد المسيح وكل الاناس الذين ولدوا بعد المسيح لا تغيير فالكل أتوا من اب وام 
اذن لماذا السيد المسيح ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (12 مارس 2006)

مرحب بيك يا اخ مسلم شيعي في حوار هادئ بناء يحمل هدف و قيمة, لا للمجاهرة و اطلاق التهم فقط
انا متابع حواركم الهادئ, و لا لم اجرئ على التدخل لاتركم في جو هادئ
الا لي مداحلة بسيطة على مسألة التجسد, و الحديث يطول فيها من حيث اسبابها و طرقها , لكن اختصر و ارد بحسب ما جاء برد الاخ العزيز مسلم شيعي



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> 3- بالنسبة الى التجسيم يبدو انني سوف أزعجكم بهذا الموضوع وأنا أدرك بأنه صعب نوعاً ما قبوله وفي نفس الوقت مقبول مبدئياً وسطحياً !! ..ولكن لندخل الى الأعماق
> الأسئلة :


 

كن على ثقة, انه لن ينزعج احد من اي سؤال يطرح بأدب, لغرض المعرفة لا التقليل و التشكيك, فلك كل الحق بطرح ما ريد, فانا ارى ردك مؤدب و عقلاني و اتمنى ان تستمر على هذا النحو, فنحن نكن كل الحب و الاحترام لامثالك




> 1- هل يعقل أن يتجسد الاله (لنبرهن ذلك عقلاً فالله قادر على كل شيء ولكن هناك أشياء لا يفعلها الله وفيها تناقض مثلاً هل الله قادر على أن يخلق اله آخر؟ أفهمت قصدي؟


 

لا اعرف مدى تعمقك في الدين الاسلامي (الشيعي منه) الا اني ارى نقصا في معلوماتك من الناحية الاسلامية و القرأنية بدليل:

انك لا تتقبل مبدأ التجسد او التجلي, وهو موجود في القرأن في مواضع عديدة

ليس هدفي التهرب من الموضوع والذهاب الى الاسلاميات, الا ان هدفي هو تنبيهك بأن التجسد و التجلي هو موجود في القرأن ايضا, فأن رفضته كمبدأ وجب عليك رفض الاسلام و المسيحية كتبعة لقرارك

و الان دعني اورد لك بعض الايات التي تنص بتجلي الله لاشخاص و ناس

*وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (الأعراف 143).*


*فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ (القصص 30).*

*إِذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى (طه 10-12).*

*فنرى الله يتجسد و تجلى بشكل شجرة, بشكل نار و جبل, فأيهما الاحسن, الانسان ام هؤلاء الثلاثة؟*

*اليس بالحري الانسان اعظم من الشجرة و النار و الجبل؟ فأن رضينا تجسد الله في نار و شجرة و جبل, الا نرضى تجسده و تجليه في شكل بشر مثلنا؟*


*و للتعمق البسيط فقط, الله تجلى و تجسد لليهود على مدى العهد القديم لليهود بدلالة:*

*بما أن الله منزَّه عن الزمان والمكان، ولا يُرى في ذاته على الإطلاق، لأنه ليس له شكل أو أعضاء، كان من البديهي أنه عندما يعلن لنا ذاته أو مقاصده، أن يكون ذلك بطريقة غير منظورة، فيُسمعنا صوتاً دون أن نرى منه شيئاً. لذلك إذا رجعنا إلى الكتاب المقدس، وجدنا أنه كان يظهر في صوت دون شكل، كما ظهر لآدم (تكوين 3: 8) وصموئيل (1صموئيل 3: 4) وإشعياء وإرميا وغيرهما من الأنبياء. فقد قال موسى النبي لبني إسرائيل: وكلّمكم الرب من وسط النار، وأنتم سامعون صوت كلام، ولكن لم تروا صورة بل صوتاً... فاحتفظوا جداً لأنفسكم، فإنكم لم تروا صورة ما، يوم كلّمكم الرب في حوريب من وسط النار لئلا تفسدوا وتعملوا لأنفسكم تمثالاً منحوتاً، صورة مثال ما (تثنية 4: 12-16).
و النار رمز لقداسة الله، لأنه من هذه الناحية لا يستطيع الخاطئ أن يتوافق مع الله على الإطلاق (عبرانيين 10: 29)، وهي أيضاً رمز لقوته المطهّرة التي تقضي على كل شر في الناس وغير الناس (1كورنثوس 3: 13)، وهي كذلك رمز للآلام والضيقات، كما سيتبين فيما يلي من هذا الفصل.​* 
*و الله ظهر بهيئة منظورة بدلالة:*

*
1 - عندما كانت هاجر في البرية، قيل بالوحي إنه ظهر لها ملاك الله، وقال لها: تكثيراً أُكثِّر نسلك فدعت اسم الرب الذي تكلّم معها أنت إيل رئي أي أنت إله رؤية أو بتعبير آخر أنت إله حقيقي يمكن رؤيته (تكوين 16: 10-13). وكلمة الرب هنا، ترد في الأصل العبري يهوه أي الكائن بذاته وهو اسم الجلالة الذي يتفرد به، ولذلك قال لهاجر: تكثيراً أكثّر نسلك بينما لو كان ملاكاً عادياً، لكان قد قال لها مثلاً: الرب يكثر نسلك تكثيراً .​
​
2 - وعندما كان إبراهيم الخليل جالساً مرة عند باب خيمته، رأى ثلاثة رجال واقفين، فركض إليهم وتحدَّث معهم. فاتضح له أثناء الحديث أن اثنين منهما كانا ملاكين، وأن الثالث كان هو الرب نفسه. وقد تحقق ابراهيم من شخصية الثالث هذا تحقّقاً كاملاً، ولذلك كان يدعوه تارة المولى وتارة أخرى ديَّان كل الأرض (تكوين 18: 25 و 27). كما قيل بالوحي عن هذا الشخص في خمس آيات متتالية إنه الرب يهوه (تكوين 18: 13، 17، 20، 26، 33). وعندما أمسك ابراهيم السكين بعد ذلك ببضع سنين، ليذبح ابنه اسحق، قيل بالوحي إن ملاك الرب ناداه: لا تفعل به شيئاً... فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه ، أي الرب يرى (تكوين 22: 11-14).​
​
3 - وعندما كان يعقوب في بيت خاله لابان، قيل بالوحي إن ملاك الله قال له: ... أنا إله بيت إيل (تكوين 31: 11-13). وبعد ثلاث عشرة سنة بنى يعقوب مذبحاً للرب، وقيل بالوحي إنه دعا المكان إيل بيت إيل، لأن هناك ظهر له الله (تكوين 35: 7). وإيل كلمة عبرية معناها الله .​
​
4 - وعندما كان موسى يرعى غنماً في البرية، قيل بالوحي إن ملاك الرب ظهر له بلهيب نار من وسط عليّقة. ولما دنا موسى إليها ليراها، قيل بالوحي: فلما رأى الرب أنه مال لينظر، ناداه الله: أنا إله أبيك، إله ابراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب (خروج 3: 4، 6، 15). والعلّيقة نبات متسلق أو متعلق، يعتمد في نموه أو تمدده على الأشجار أو الجدران التي يتسلق عليها أو يتعلق بها، وهي لذلك أنسب رمز لضعف اليهود في أرض الفراعنة، وحاجتهم الماسة وقتئذ إلى معونة الرب لهم. وعدم احتراق العلّيقة التي رآها موسى، على الرغم من النيران التي كانت تحيط بها، إشارة إلى حفظ الله لبني إسرائيل من الفناء بيد فرعون.​
​
5 - وعند خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر، قيل بالوحي وكان الرب يهوه يسير أمامهم (خروج 13: 21)، ولما اقترب فرعون بجيوشه منهم قيل بالوحي: فانتقل ملاك الله السائر أمام عسكر اسرائيل، وسار وراءهم (خروج 14: 19).​
​
6 - ولما ذهب منوح مع زوجته مرة إلى حقله، رأى إنساناً، فسأله عن اسمه، فأجابه: لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب! . ويتبيَّن في الفصل التالي أنه كان أقنوم الابن قبل ظهوره للعالم. وهذا الأقنوم، كما نعلم، عجيب في كل شيء: فهو غير المنظور والمنظور، وهو غير المتحيّز بحيزٍ ويظهر في حيزٍ، وهو الله وابن الله معاً، وهو ابن الله وابن الإنسان أيضاً. فضلاً عن ذلك فهو عجيب في تجسده، وعجيب في حياته على الأرض، وعجيب في موته، وعجيب في قيامته، وعجيب ... وعجيب ... كما ذكرنا في الباب الثالث من كتاب الله - ذاته ونوع وحدانيته .​
وعندما تجلَّت لمنوح حقيقة هذا الإنسان، أثناء صعوده إلى السماء، سقط هو وزوجته على وجهيهما إلى الأرض، ثم قال لها: نموت موتاً، لأننا قد رأينا الله (قضاة 13).(منوح هو أبو شمشون، وقد ظهر له الرب قبل ولادة ابنه هذا لينبئه بولادته، ويعطيه بعض التعليمات الخاصة بتربيته، ومن أهمها عدم إعطائه مسكراً).​
​
مما تقدم، يتضح لنا أن الذي كان يظهر للأنبياء، في هيئة ملاك تارة، وفي هيئة إنسان تارة أخرى، ليعلن لهم في شخصه ذات الله ومقاصده، وكان يُدعى الملاك بال التعريف، أو ملاك العهد . ولم يكن في الواقع ملاكاً أو إنساناً، بل كان هو الرب يهوه نفسه، ​

​
*
​
 


> 2-هل المسيح هو الشخص الوحيد الذي ولد من غير أب؟ ماذا عن آدم؟ اذن كونه ولد من غير أب لا يدل على الوهيته..اذا كان هذا برهانكم (حسب فهمي) واذا لديكم برهاناً أخر فأرحو أن تأتوا به فهاذ يهمني جداً.


 

الولادة المعجزية هي ليست الدليل الوحيد على الوهية المسيح, بل هي رمز لكونه مولود بطريقة غير بشرية, اذ مريم حبلت بالروح القدس, اما ادم فخلقه الله لا بروحه القدوس و لا تجسد فيه, فالله خلق ادم لا عن اب و ام كما خلق الارض و الحيوانات و ما فيها, فالارض و الحيوانات و غيرها مما خلقه الله هي ليست الهة
نحن نقول المسيح هو الله ليس لانه ولد عن غير اب, نحن نقول انه الله بحسب كلامه هو, فهو اعلن انه معادل لله, و اعلن انه يحيي الموتى كما يشاء, و اعلن مساواته لله
فكل هذه الدلائل هي عن فمه الكريم الذي نطق بها ليعرفنا عن ماهيته
و لو حاب اني اتوسع بالموضوع اكثر لاذكر لك الشواهد الكتابية و النصوص انا مستعد, لكن سأغظ النظر عنها لاني اكثرت الحديث


هذا متمنيا ان تقبلوا مشاركتي هذه, و لو كنت ثقلتكم عليكم, يمكنني الانسحاب بهدوء دون ان اعكر هذا الجو الهادئ
سلام و نعمة


----------



## muslimshia (12 مارس 2006)

شكراً لردك السريع وسيبقى الحوار هاديء حتى النهاية ان شاء الله.
أخي أنا يؤسفني لما يحدث للأخوة المسيحيين في مصر وأنزعج كثيراً من هؤلاء الجهلة الذين هم للأسف بعيدين عن روح الدين والأخلاق والتعامل والعقلانية. كم يحزنني ويؤلمني ذلك.

أعود للموضوع:  
أنت قلت:
(شرح الكتاب المقدس استاذى كله مقتبس من تلاميذ ورسل السيد المسيح ولم ناتى بمفاهيم خارجة عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس.)

هل هذا يعني أنكم لم تختلفوا في الكتاب وبعض الأمور كما فعلنا نحن؟ أرجو أن تفسر لي سبب ظهور الاختلاف بينكم؟ (الفرق المسيحية أقصد)؟ لأن الاختلاف سيكون بسبب التأويل المختلف للنص الواحد..صح أم خطأ؟ اذن كيف نعرف من هو على صواب ومن هو على خطأ؟ نحن المسلمين الشيعة عندما مرجعية بعد محمد تتمثل في علي بن أبي طالب (ابن عم محمد) وأولاده الى هذا اليوم! فنحن نعتقد بوجود حجة لله في أرضه (امام معين من قبل الله). ما تعليقك؟

قلت : (شرح الكتاب المقدس استاذى كله مقتبس من تلاميذ ورسل السيد المسيح ولم ناتى بمفاهيم خارجة عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس )
أقول: أوافقك يا صديقي 100% فيما تقول ولكن ماذا عن المجرمين الذي لا يؤمنون بالمسيح؟ ماذا عن السفلة الذين يابون الا أن يقوموا بتلك الرذائل والجرائم..هل يتركهم الشارع على راحتهم يعثون في الأرض الفساد؟ نعم هناك قوانين وضعية ولكن سؤالي هل يترك الشارع هذا الأمر للناس ويسكت..ماذا لو أن الناس وضعوا قوانين جائرة..مثلاً الذي يسرق يعدم؟؟ وذاك يأتي بقانون آخر..ويحدث الاختلاف..تخيل با أخي ان الشريعة موجودة واختلفوا فيها ..ماذا لو أنها غير موجودة أصلاً..سيزداد الاختلاف ..ما رأيك؟


أما عن سؤالي : 
_1- هل يعقل أن يتجسد الاله (لنبرهن ذلك عقلاً فالله قادر على كل شيء ولكن هناك أشياء لا يفعلها الله وفيها تناقض مثلاً هل الله قادر على أن يخلق اله آخر؟ أفهمت قصدي؟_
 فأرى من جوابك أنك لم تفهم سؤالي..أرجو أن تجيب مرة أخرى بدقة لو سمحت أستاذي الفاضل.

أما عن آدم والمسيح فأنا معك في أن التفاصيل والجزئيات تختلف ولكن التشابه موجود في الفكرة الأساسية للموضوع يعين لو وضعنا لاصق على آدم (ولا أقصد الاستهزاء ) وكتبنا عليه (تكون من غير أب) وكذلك على المسيح (تكون من غير أب) لأصبح خلق الاثنان وتكونهما متشابها. ما رأيك؟ أرجو أن لا تنزعج ولكني حقاً أريد أن أرى تعليقك بكل هداوة..فربما أن مخطيء في تصوري هذا.
فالخلاصة اذا كان التكون بدون أب يعني الالوهية فآدم اله أيضاً.


أخوك الداعي لك بكل خير



محب المسيح : شيعي مسلم


----------



## muslimshia (13 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

الزميل My Rock
شكراً لك على الشرح ويبدو أنني شاركت في نفس الوقت الذي شاركت أنت ولذا لم أرى جوابك الا فيما بعد. 
على العموم أخي..نعم ان آيات التجلي التي ذكرتها يجب علي أن أراجعها وأدرس المعنى المقصود من التجلي فالقرآن ظاهره أنيق وباطنه عميق. ولكني لي وقفة مع هذا النص من الكتاب المقدس الذي يعارض النص القرآني (اذا فسرنا التجلي في النص القرآني بالتجسد).

النص: وجدنا أنه كان يظهر في صوت دون شكل، كما ظهر لآدم (تكوين 3: 8) وصموئيل (1صموئيل 3: 4) وإشعياء وإرميا وغيرهما من الأنبياء. فقد قال موسى النبي لبني إسرائيل: وكلّمكم الرب من وسط النار، *وأنتم سامعون صوت كلام، ولكن لم تروا صورة بل صوتاً*... فاحتفظوا جداً لأنفسكم، فإنكم لم تروا صورة ما، يوم كلّمكم الرب في حوريب من وسط النار لئلا تفسدوا وتعملوا لأنفسكم تمثالاً منحوتاً، صورة مثال ما (تثنية 4: 12-16).

 طبعاً اني لست أعرض عن النصوص الأخرى التي ألحقتها ولكن هذا الذي استوقفني مبدئياً وأعود وأقول بأني سوف أدرس موضوع التجلي وأشكرك على الشرح الوافي.

شكراً جزيلاً

أحبكم في الله

مسلم شيعي


----------



## drpepo (13 مارس 2006)

muslimshia قال:
			
		

> شكراً لردك السريع وسيبقى الحوار هاديء حتى النهاية ان شاء الله.
> أخي أنا يؤسفني لما يحدث للأخوة المسيحيين في مصر وأنزعج كثيراً من هؤلاء الجهلة الذين هم للأسف بعيدين عن روح الدين والأخلاق والتعامل والعقلانية. كم يحزنني ويؤلمني ذلك.


استاذى لا تحزن لأننا حاسبين كل الم وكل حزن من اجل المسيح مجد وفرح ومسرة 


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> أعود للموضوع:
> أنت قلت:
> (شرح الكتاب المقدس استاذى كله مقتبس من تلاميذ ورسل السيد المسيح ولم ناتى بمفاهيم خارجة عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس.)
> 
> هل هذا يعني أنكم لم تختلفوا في الكتاب وبعض الأمور كما فعلنا نحن؟ أرجو أن تفسر لي سبب ظهور الاختلاف بينكم؟ (الفرق المسيحية أقصد)؟ لأن الاختلاف سيكون بسبب التأويل المختلف للنص الواحد..صح أم خطأ؟ اذن كيف نعرف من هو على صواب ومن هو على خطأ؟


اولا كانت الكنيسة واحدة دون طوائف الى ان انعقد مجمع خليقدونية وفيه انقسمت الكنيسة وكان سبق هذا المجمع ثلاثة مجامع مسكونية ان لم تخوننى الذاكرة الآن ولكن في كل واحدة كانت منعقدة من اجل بدعة ولكن لم تحدث فيه انشقاق للكنيسة ولكن حدث الانشقاق بعد انعقاد مجمع خلقيدونية أما الآن فالطوائف هى ثلاثة البروتستانت والكاثوليك والارثوذكس ولكن البروتستانت بها اكثر من خمسية طائفة تابعة لها وكلها اختلافات في تفاسير الكتاب المقدس رغم انها واضحة ولكن هذا امر كبير لا يسع الوقت ان اشرحه لك سيدى الفاضل 
اما نحن فنستمد مفاهيمنا من اقوال الاباء الاولين مثل بولس وبطرس ويوحنا وكلهم كانوا معاينين للسيد المسيح نفسه وغيرهم ممن عاين الرسل وغيرهم مثل اكليمندس و اثناثيوس وغيرهم وغيرهم 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> قلت : (شرح الكتاب المقدس استاذى كله مقتبس من تلاميذ ورسل السيد المسيح ولم ناتى بمفاهيم خارجة عن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس )
> أقول: أوافقك يا صديقي 100% فيما تقول ولكن ماذا عن المجرمين الذي لا يؤمنون بالمسيح؟ ماذا عن السفلة الذين يابون الا أن يقوموا بتلك الرذائل والجرائم..هل يتركهم الشارع على راحتهم يعثون في الأرض الفساد؟ نعم هناك قوانين وضعية ولكن سؤالي هل يترك الشارع هذا الأمر للناس ويسكت..ماذا لو أن الناس وضعوا قوانين جائرة..مثلاً الذي يسرق يعدم؟؟ وذاك يأتي بقانون آخر..ويحدث الاختلاف..تخيل با أخي ان الشريعة موجودة واختلفوا فيها ..ماذا لو أنها غير موجودة أصلاً..سيزداد الاختلاف ..ما رأيك؟


استاذى الفاضل لعلك تدرك جيدا ان من يريد ان يسرق او يقتل سو يفعل فآدم وحواء رغم انهما كانا في الجنة ورغم ان الله قال لهما يوما تاكلا منها موتا تموتا " الا انهما اعصا الله واكلا من ثمرة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر 
ولو كان كذلك لكان الجميع اتبع ذلك الدين الذي وضع هذه القوانين ولكان الجميع اتبع هذا الدين دون سواه فالدول المسيحية لم تمنع الجريمة والدول والوثنية لم تمنع الجريمة والدول الاسلامية لم تمنع الجريمة لأن الجريمة تخص صاحبها وليس آخر 



			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> أما عن سؤالي :
> _1- هل يعقل أن يتجسد الاله (لنبرهن ذلك عقلاً فالله قادر على كل شيء ولكن هناك أشياء لا يفعلها الله وفيها تناقض مثلاً هل الله قادر على أن يخلق اله آخر؟ أفهمت قصدي؟_
> فأرى من جوابك أنك لم تفهم سؤالي..أرجو أن تجيب مرة أخرى بدقة لو سمحت أستاذي الفاضل.


استاذى انا اسف ان كانت اجابتى لم تصل اليك ولكن معنى سؤالك اننا جعلنا الله الذي في السماء ينجب الله صغير يكبر وسطنا وتالم عنا وهذا ما حاولت ان اوضحة لك سيدى اننا نؤمن باله واحد خالق السماء والارض هو الذي تجسد وتانس وجاء بيننا  وهناك أية في الكتاب المقدس توضح هذا في رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى الى اهل فيلبى الاصحاح الثانى العدد 6 " الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه  لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.
8​​واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب " ​


			
				muslimshia قال:
			
		

> أما عن آدم والمسيح فأنا معك في أن التفاصيل والجزئيات تختلف ولكن التشابه موجود في الفكرة الأساسية للموضوع يعين لو وضعنا لاصق على آدم (ولا أقصد الاستهزاء ) وكتبنا عليه (تكون من غير أب) وكذلك على المسيح (تكون من غير أب) لأصبح خلق الاثنان وتكونهما متشابها. ما رأيك؟ أرجو أن لا تنزعج ولكني حقاً أريد أن أرى تعليقك بكل هداوة..فربما أن مخطيء في تصوري هذا.
> فالخلاصة اذا كان التكون بدون أب يعني الالوهية فآدم اله أيضاً.


 
لا استاذى الفاضل فالجوهر ليس واحدا والغرض ليس واحدا 
اولا آدم جاء لأنه اول الخليقة فاين ابوه ان لم ياتى بهذه الطريقة اذن هى حالة فريدة ولكن كان لابد منها 
اما السيد المسيح حالة فريدة لم يكن منها بد اذا كان رسولا مثل بقية الرسل 
فالطبيعة تقول ان ذكر زائد انثى ينجبون نسلا ولم يذكر التاريخ ولو لمرة ولو لشبهة انه هناك شخص آخر غير المسيح جاء من انثى من دون رجل لم نسمع ولن نسمع اخى الفاضل 






[/quote]


----------



## muslimshia (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
كيف الحال اخواني drpepo - whocares - Myrock

أتمنى أن تكونوا بصحة وعافية.

بخصوص موضوع التجلي فلازلت أدرسه. ولكن هل لي بهذه الأسئلة:

1- (*وهو الله وابن الله معاً، ) ) *استقفتني هذه العبارة..حيث أقول بأنه اذا كان الله هو الأب فالابن يأتي بعده فهو منه فأصبح مخلوقاً كيف يصبح هو الله أيضاً ؟؟ نعم أنا لا أقوب بالبن المادي ولكن أقصد المعنوي.

2- ما هو البرهان والدليل على أن الدين المسيحي هو من عند الله. ما الذي يجعلني أصدقكم ؟

3- أرى أن دين الاسلام ليس كريهاً ومقرفاً. فلنناقش في نقاط لنرى رأي سيادتكم حولها وبكل صراحة فأنا وأنتم هنا للحوار العقلاني الخالي من الشخصنة فالصراحة لا تضر. وصدقوني لن أغضب أبداً..
والسؤال هنا لماذا الاسلام سيء في نظركم؟ (في هيئة نقاط)


أحبكم وأحب المسيح من كل قلبي وكلما أقرا الكتاب المقدس يزداد حبي له.



أخوكم 
شيعي مسلم


----------



## muslimshia (15 مارس 2006)

اخواني عفواً على الأخطاء الاملائية


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2006)

muslimshia قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الزميل My Rock
> شكراً لك على الشرح ويبدو أنني شاركت في نفس الوقت الذي شاركت أنت ولذا لم أرى جوابك الا فيما بعد.


 
مرحب بيك اخي العزيزي, و لا تشيل هم للمشاركة, خذ وقتك وراحتك بالرد و انا سأكون متابع لردودك, و شكرا ليك من اجل سماحك لي بالمشاركة





> على العموم أخي..نعم ان آيات التجلي التي ذكرتها يجب علي أن أراجعها وأدرس المعنى المقصود من التجلي فالقرآن ظاهره أنيق وباطنه عميق.


 
انا سعيد بأمانتك و صدقك في البحث, اذ انت تختلف عن البعض الذي يرفض المراجعة و الدراسة في امور كهذه, لذلك اهنيك على هذه الروح الباحثة عن الحق مهما كان و اينما كان

بالنسبة لمعاني الايات التي ذكرتها, انا ممكن ارفق لك تفاسير, ابن كثير, الجلالين, الطبري, و القرطبي لشرح معنى الاية





> ولكني لي وقفة مع هذا النص من الكتاب المقدس الذي يعارض النص القرآني (اذا فسرنا التجلي في النص القرآني بالتجسد).
> 
> النص: وجدنا أنه كان يظهر في صوت دون شكل، كما ظهر لآدم (تكوين 3: 8) وصموئيل (1صموئيل 3: 4) وإشعياء وإرميا وغيرهما من الأنبياء. فقد قال موسى النبي لبني إسرائيل: وكلّمكم الرب من وسط النار، *وأنتم سامعون صوت كلام، ولكن لم تروا صورة بل صوتاً*... فاحتفظوا جداً لأنفسكم، فإنكم لم تروا صورة ما، يوم كلّمكم الرب في حوريب من وسط النار لئلا تفسدوا وتعملوا لأنفسكم تمثالاً منحوتاً، صورة مثال ما (تثنية 4: 12-16).





لنكن ذوي موضوعية, يا ريت لو توضح وجهة الاختلاف و موضعه في النص بالنسبة للقرأن, جائز فعلا في اختلاف او عدمه...




> طبعاً اني لست أعرض عن النصوص الأخرى التي ألحقتها ولكن هذا الذي استوقفني مبدئياً وأعود وأقول بأني سوف أدرس موضوع التجلي وأشكرك على الشرح الوافي.


 

و انا بأتنظارك اخي العزيز... و يا ريت نتدرج في المحاورة خطوة خوة للوصول الى نتيجة, يعني لو نكمل الموضوع داه اولا, وهو التجلي و التجسد مشان بعيدها ننتقل الى الموضوع الي بعديه, شو رأيك؟



وثق اننا نحبك محبة كبيرة ايضا, و الله نفسه بيحبك ايضا...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## drpepo (15 مارس 2006)

muslimshia قال:
			
		

> .
> 
> 2- ما هو البرهان والدليل على أن الدين المسيحي هو من عند الله. ما الذي يجعلني أصدقكم ؟
> 
> ...


أولا نحن نؤمن بالسيد المسيح من اجل اشياء كثيرة ونؤمن بالكتاب المقدس بانه كتاب الله 
1- النبوات التى كانت عنه في العهد القديم وتمت بالفعل كلها في العهد الجديد 
2- لم يأتى لينقض السابق بل جاء ليكمل 
3- لأفعاله 
4- لأنه نبع الرجاء والمحبة والسلام والراحة والحنان 
5- لأقواله الصادقة ووعوده 
فعندما أكون حزينا اجده يقول " تعالو الى ايها المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال وانا اريحكم " 
عندما اخطى واحس بان خطايا كثيرة وينعدم رجائى اجده يقول " السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارا لا يحتاجون الى التوبة " 
ويقول لنفسى المكنسرة " حولى عنى عيناك فانهما قد غلبتانى " 
6- لم اسمع ولم ارى انه يوما رفض انسان ، كان معلما يجول يصنع خيرا يخدم الجميع لا يصيح ولا يسمع احد في الشوارع صوته وكان يعمل اقواله قبل ان يعلمها لنا 
7-  من اجل نبواته التى تمت وننتظر الباقى وكلنا  يقين بانها سوف تتم 
8- الكتاب المقدس فريد في ترابطة ووحدته فقد كتب في فترة اكثر من 3000 سنة وقد كتبه الفيلسوف والطبيب والراعى والصياد والنبى والقاضى والشاعر ورغم ذلك تجد القصة والكلام منسق بطريقة مبهرة وهو الكتاب الوحيد الذي يذكر الاحداث القديمة بكل تفصيل ودقة هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي نقدر ان نعرف منه ما حدث للآباء الاوائل امصال ابراهيم وزاسحق ويعقوب بالتفصيل الممل ما من كتاب ذكرها سواه بهذا التفصيل 
9- العلم كل يوم يؤكد ان الكتاب المقدس كتاب لا يمكن ان يكون مكتوب بذراع بشر كل يوم العلم يؤكد صحة ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس مثل تكوين آدم من التراب وكروية الارض وحركة الشمس في مجموعتها الشمسة ولاحظ انى لا اقول بدوران الشمس حول الارض ولكن بان الشمس تتحرك في مجرتها والارض تدور حولها وهذا ما اثبته العلم كما ايضا اتمام النبوات عن مدن تنبا الله بخرابها مثل بابل وصور وصيدا وكورازين وغيرها من المدن 
10- يوجد في العهد القديم اكثر من 300 نبوة عن السيد المسيح تمت كلها وبالدقة المتناهية في شخص السيد المسيح 
11- لم اجد من يدعو الى محبة العدو سواه والى الرحمة المتناهية سواه 
12- لم اجد اناس اتبعوا دين وقابلوا على مر العصور اضطهادات كانت كفيلة بإبادتهم الا نهم تمسكوا بكتابهم ويتحقق وعد الكتاب الا الكتاب المقدس هو الوحيد الذي تحقق وعد الله فيه 
فقد قال نيرون " التعليم المسيحى لا يدخل بلادى ولكن السيد المسيح قال " لابد ان يكرز بهذه البشارة لكل المسكونة " وقد كان 
قال دينثيون " فلتمت المسيحية ولتهلك النصرانية فليبطل التبشير بها " ولكن قال رب المجد يسوع " السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول " وقد كان 
وقال ديغلا الطاغية " يجب ان تهدم جميع الكنائس " ولكن المسيح قال " أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " وقد كان 
13- لم يقدر أحد ان يزعزع الكتاب المقدس سؤاء بالحروب او بالاضطهاد او بالنقد الا وزفشلت جميع المحاولات لأنه بالفعل كلمة الله وهو الحافظ لكتابه ووعوده 
*أما عن القرآن سيدى فارجو ان لا تغضب من كلامى الذي سوف اقوله لأنى فعلا فكرت في الاسلام ولكن لم اجد فيه ما يشبع نفسى لم اجد فيه ما يطمئن قلبى *
ماذا اتى القرآن بجديد سيدى عن المسيحية 
القرآن لم يكن دقيقا حتى في سرد القصص القديمة 
القرآن لم يأتنى بجديد عن المسيحية 
هل اتى بمحبة بسلام 
اين الامور الروحية في هذا الكتاب اين ما يشبع الروح التى هى خالدة اما الجسد فهو زائل ومن التراب والى التراب يعود 
القرآن ملئ بالكلام الجنسى وبالامور الجسدية اكثر من الامور الروحية 
+سيدى ان الروحانيين يهتموا فيما للروح ام الجسدانيين يهتموا فيما للجسد 
نهاية المؤمن في القرآن هى الجنة وما هى الجنة حور عين وجنس والملائكة تعزف على الاوتار والمؤمنين مشغولين بفض الابكار 
اين الله في الجنة اين التسبيح ما الفرق بين السماء والارض ، هل حرم الله الزنا في الارض ليكون لنا الزنا مكأفاة في الجنة 
اما في الكتاب المقدس فهو ما لم تره عين وما لم تسمع به اذن وما لم يخطر على قلب بشر تسبيح لله الذى سوف نجلس تحت قدميه مسبحين ومرتلين وهل نستطيع ان نحصى هذه النعمة وآثارها انا مع الله الى الابد 
ماذا اريد بعد ذلك الجنس ام الله 
اما في الملكوت السماوى في الكتاب المقدس فنحن كملائكة الله لا نتزوج ولا نزوج 
لاحزن لا كآبة ولا تنهد ولا غضب ولا خطية لأن الامور الاولى قد مضت لا بكاء لأنه الله سوف يمسح كل دمعة من عيوننا 
هكذا وعدنا الرب يسوع 
افبعد هذا اتركه حاشـــــــــــــــــــا 
الاسلام جعل من المراة الة تفريغ جنسية لا اكثر سواء على الارض او في الجنة ولا وجه مقانة بين المراة في القران والمراة في الكتاب المقدس 
+ كيف اتبع رسول وهو لم يفعل شئ سوى الغزوات والجنس 
تقول لة انها ليست غزوات بل فتوحات اذن سيدى ما الفرق بينها وبين ما تدعونه على اميريكا بانها اقتحمت افغانستان لأسباب دينية ولنشر المسيحية اذن لو كانت امريكا كذلك لوجب علينا ان نقول الفتح الامريكى وليس الغزو الامريكى فما الفرق بين هذا وذاك 
+ كيف اتبع رسول قالت زوجته عنه واعترفت " عجبا على الهك الذي يسرع في هواك " 
الرسول هو خادم لله وليس الله هو خادم للرسول كما كان الحال مع محمد 
+ كيف اتبع رسيول عندما يغزو مدينة يامر اما باسملة ما فيها او دفع الجزية او القتل هل هذه هى السماحة وحدودها في الاسلام 
+ انظر سيدى كيف انتشرت المسيحية لا بسيف ولا بسكين ولكن بكلام الكتاب المقدس انظر في سفر الاعمال الاصحاح الثانى العدد 14 الى العدد 41 وانظر ماذا قال بطرس الرسول وما بعد قوله من ايمان ثلاثة الآلآف نفس بشرية 
لم يثور ولم يمسك عصا او سيف بل قال كلمات الهبت القلوب والعقول 
+ كيف اتبع سول كان يشتم بابشع الالفاظ والتى نحن نقول عنها اليوم انها الفاظ شوارع سامحنى سيدى قد يثير هذا غضبك ولكن هذه هى الحقيقة التى يجب ان تعلمها تفضل بزيارة هذا الموضوع 

*أما بالنسبة الى سؤالك كيف يكون االمسيحهو الله وابن الله في نفس الوقت *
1- كلمة ( ابن ) تفيد ذات الطبيعة والجوهر 
فمثلا ابن الانسان هو انسان له طبيعة الانسان البشرية اى لحم ودم مماثل لطبيعة الانسان ومن جوهره فلكى يفهمنا الله انه الاقنوم الثانى او ( الكلمة المتجسد ) له نفس طبيعة وجوهر ( الاقنوم الاول ) الذي لم يره احط قط . او بمعنى اوضح ان السيد المسيح له طبيعة الله عبر عن ذلك بالقول ( اين الله ) ولذلم تردد في قانون الايمان عن السيد المسيح انه " نور من نور " اى من ذات طبيعة وجوهر الله وفي ذلك يقول الاستاذ عباس محود العقاد في ص 171 في كتاب الله ( ان الاقانيم جوهر واحد .. ان الكلمة والآب وجود واحد وانك حين تقول الآب لا تدل على ذات منفصلة عن الابن لأنه لا تركسيب في الذات الإلهبة " ) 
2- كلمة ( ابن ) تفيد تاكيد المعنى  
ففى قولنا ان ( فلان عربى ابن عربي ) فان ذلك يؤكد اصالة العروبة في هذا الشخص اى انه عربى حقا . وعلى هذا القياس فالقول بان السيد المسيح ابن الله هو تاكيد ان السيد المسيح هو الله نفسه حقا ولذلك نحن نقول في قانون الايمان عن السيد المسيح ( اله حق من اله حق ) . 
3- كلمة ابن تفيد المساواة 
فاذا قلنا ( فلان ابن عشر سنوات ) نقصد ان عمره عشر سنوات وعلى قولنا ان السيد المسيح ابن الله يفيد ان السيد المسيح مساو لله . ولذلك نقول في قانون الايمان عن السيد المسيح ( مساو للآب في الجوهر ) 
4- كلمة ابن تفيد ذات الشئ معلنا ظاهرا :
فقولنا ( بنات الفكر ) نقصد الفكر ذاته معلنا او ظاهرا وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا ( السيد المسيح ابن الله ) يفيد ان السيد المسيح أنه " صورة الله غير المنظور " ( كولوسى 1 : 15 ) " بهاء مجده ( اى مجد الله ) ورسم جوهره " ( عب 1 : 3 ) 
ولعل هذا يوافق قول الشيخ محيى الدين العربى ( الكلمة هى الله متجليا ... وأنها عين الذات الالهية لا غيرها " ( كتاب نصوص الحكم جزء 10 ص 35 ) 
5- كلمة اين تفيد الملازمة وعدم الانفصال : 
فقولنا ابن النيل يعنة المصرى الذي يلازم بلده 
وابن العلم اى الطالب الملازم لدراسته وابن السبيل اى انه ملازم للسبيل اى الطريق طول حياته لكثرة سفره 
وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا ان السيد المسيح انه ابن الله نقصد ان السيد المسيح ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم انه كان في الجسد ولذلك نقول في القداس الالهى " بالحقيقة نؤمن ان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين "   
واخيرا تعال لننظر ماذا فهم اليهود من قول السيد المسيح على نفسه بانه ابن الله ط
نجد في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس العدد 18 يقول 
فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكث ان يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه لله


----------



## muslimshia (18 مارس 2006)

السلام على الأخويين الحبيبين

شكراً على التوضيح
طبعاً أنا هنا لست لأغضب بل بالعكس أحترم ما توصل اليه عقلك بخصوص الاسلام والقرآن وان أنكرت عليك فسأكون من المتسرعين الذين ينكرون بدون دليل. وبما أني هنا لأستفسر ولست لأدعوك الى تقبل فهمي فسأترك لك الخيار ان كنت تريد سماع رأيي في النقاط وان شئت أن نترك الموضوع فنتركه. 
أعود الى موضوع التجلي الذي وضحه الأستاذ Myrock.
 بصراحة لازلت متوقفاً في الحكم على الموضوع. حيث اني لا أعلم معنى هذه العبارة في القرآن (فلما تجلى ربه للجبل خر موسى صعقا). 
ولكني أفسر التجلي بتجلي المجد كما في الدعاء المروي من أئمتنا (الأئمة الاثناعشر)والذين نعتبرهم معصومين من الخطأ وأتمنى منك التعليق.

الدعاء يسم بدعاء السمات وهذا نصه: 
اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الْعَظيمِ الاَْعْظَمِ الاَْعَزِّ الاَْجَلِّ الاَْكْرَمِ الَّذي اِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلى مَغالِقِ اَبْوابِ السَّماءِ لِلْفَتْحِ بِالرَّحْمَةِ انْفَتَحَتْ ، وَ اِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلى مَضآئِقِ اَبْوابِ الاَْرْضِ لِلْفَرَجِ انْفَرَجَتْ ، وَ اِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلَى العُسْرِ لِلْيُسْرِ تَيَسَّرَتْ ، وَ اِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلَى الاَْمْواتِ لِلنُّشُورِ انْتَشَرَتْ ، وَ اِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلى كَشْفِ الْبَأساءِ وَ الضَّرّاءِ انْكَشَفَتْ ، وَ بِجَلالِ وَجْهِكَ الْكَريمِ اَكْرَمِ الْوُجُوهِ وَ اَعَزِّ الْوُجُوهِ الَّذي عَنَتْ لَهُ الْوُجُوهُ وَ خَضَعَتْ لَهُ الرِّقابُ وَ خَشَعَتْ لَهُ الاَْصْواتُ وَ وَجِلَتْ لَهُ الْقُلُوبُ مِنْ مَخافَتِكَ ، وَ بِقُوَّتِكَ الَّتي بِها تُمْسِكُ السَّماءَ أنْ تَقَعَ عَلَى الاَْرْضِ إلاّ بِاِذْنِكَ ، وَ تُمْسِكُ السَّماواتِ وَ الاَْرْضَ أنْ تَزُولا ، وَ بِمَشِيَّتِكَ الَّتي دانَ ( كانَ ) لَهَا الْعالَمُونَ ، وَ بِكَلِمَتِكَ الَّتي خَلَقْتَ بِهَا السَّماواتِ وَ الاَْرْضَ ، وَ بِحِكْمَتِكَ الَّتي صَنَعْتَ بِهَا الْعَجائِبَ وَ خَلَقْتَ بِهَا الظُّلْمَةَ وَ جَعَلْتَها لَيْلاً وَ جَعَلْتَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَناً ( مَسْكَناً ) وَ خَلَقْتَ بِهَا النُّورَ وَ جَعَلْتَهُ نَهاراً وَ جَعَلْتَ النَّهارَ نُشُوراً مُبْصِراً ، وَ خَلَقْتَ بِهَا الشَّمْسَ وَ جَعَلْتَ الشَّمْسَ ضِياءً ، وَ خَلَقْتَ بِهَا الْقَمَرَ وَ جَعَلْتَ الْقَمَرَ نُوراً ، وَ خَلَقْتَ بِهَا الْكَواكِبَ وَ جَعَلْتَها نُجُوماً وَ بُرُوجاً وَ مَصابيحَ وَ زينَةً وَ رُجُوماً ، وَ جَعَلْتَ لَها مَشارِقَ وَ مَغارِبَ وَ جَعَلْتَ لَها مَطالِعَ وَ مَجارِىَ ، وَ جَعَلْتَ لَها فَلَكاً وَ مَسابِـحَ وَ قَدَّرْتَها فِي السَّماءِ مَنازِلَ فَأحْسَنْتَ تَقْديرَها ، وَ صَوَّرْتَها فَأحْسَنْتَ تَصْويرَها وَ اَحْصَيْتَها بِاَسْمائِكَ اِحْصآءً وَ دَبَّرْتَها بِحِكْمَتِكَ تَدْبيراً فأحْسَنْتَ تَدْبيرَها ، وَ سَخَّرْتَها بِسُلْطانِ اللَّيْلِ وَ سُلْطانِ النَّهارِ وَ السّاعاتِ وَ عَدَدَ السِّنينَ وَ الْحِسابِ ، وَ جَعَلْتَ رُؤْيَتَها لِجَميعِ النّاسِ مَرْئً واحِداً .
وَ اَسْأَلُكَ اللّهُمَّ بِمَجْدِكَ الَّذي كَلَّمْتَ بِهِ عَبْدَكَ وَ رَسُولَكَ مُوسَى بْنَ عِمْرانَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ فِي الْمُقَدَّسينَ فَوْقَ اِحْساسِ الْكَرُّوبينَ ( الْكَرُّوبِيّينَ ) فَوْقَ غَمآئِمِ النُّورِ فَوْقَ تابُوتِ الشَّهادَةِ في عَمُودِ النّارِ ، وَ في ( وَ اِلى ) طُورِ سَيْنآءَ ، وَ في جَبَلِ حُوريثَ فِي الْوادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبارَكَةِ مِنْ جانِبِ الطُّورِ الاَْيْمَنِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ ، وَ في اَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِتِسْعِ آيات بَيِّنات ، وَ يَوْمَ فَرَقْتَ لِبَني اِسْرائيلَ الْبَحْرَ ، وَ فِي الْمُنْبَجِساتِ الَّتي صَنَعْتَ بِهَا الْعَجائِبَ في بَحْرِ سُوف ، وَ عَقَدْتَ مآءَ الْبَحْرِ في قَلْبِ الْغَمْرِ كَالْحِجارَةِ ، وَ جاوَزْتَ بِبَني اِسْرائيلَ الْبَحْرَ ، وَ تَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُكَ الْحُسْنى عَلَيْهِمْ بِما صَبَرُوا ، وَ اَوْرَثْتَهُمْ مَشارِقَ الاَْرْضِ وَ مَغارِبَهَا الَّتي بارَكْتَ فيها لِلْعالَمينَ ، وَ اَغْرَقْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَ جُنُودَهُ وَ مَراكِبَهُ فِي الْيَمِّ ، و بِاسْمِكَ الْعَظيمِ الاَْعْظَمِ الاَْعَزِّ الاَْجَلِّ الاَْكْرَمِ ، وَ بِمَجْدِكَ الَّذي تَجَلَّيْتَ بِهِ لِمُوسى كَليمِكَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ في طُورِ سَيْناءَ ، وَ لاِِبْراهيمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ خَليلِكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ في مَسْجِدِ الْخَيْفِ ، وَ لاِِسْحقَ صَفِيِّكَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ في بِئْرِ شِيع ( سَبْع ) ، وَ لِيَعْقُوبَ نَبِيِّكَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ في بَيْتِ ايل ، وَ اَوْفَيْتَ لاِِبْراهيمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ بِميثاقِكَ وَ لاِِسْحقَ بِحَلْفِكَ وَ لِيَعْقُوبَ بِشَهادَتِكَ وَ لِلْمُؤْمِنينَ بِوَعْدِكَ وَ لِلدّاعينَ بِاَسْمائِكَ فَاَجَبْتَ ، وَ بِمَجْدِكَ الَّذي ظَهَرَ لِمُوسَى بْنِ عِمْرانَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ عَلى قُبَّةِ الرُّمّانِ ( الزَّمانِ ) ، وَ بِاياتِكَ الَّتي وَقَعَتْ عَلى اَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِمَجْدِ الْعِزَّةِ وَ الْغَلَبَةِ بِايات عَزيزَة وَ بِسُلْطانِ الْقُوَّةِ وَ بِعِزَّةِ الْقُدْرَةِ وَ بِشَأْنِ الْكَلِمَةِ التّامَّةِ ، وَ بِكَلِماتِكَ الَّتي تَفَضَّلْتَ بِها عَلى اَهْلِ السَّماواتِ وَ الاَْرْضِ وَ اَهْلِ الدُّنْيا وَ اَهْلِ الاْخِرَةِ ، وَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الَّتي مَنَنْتَ بِها عَلى جَميعِ خَلْقِكَ ، وَ بِاسْتِطاعَتِكَ الَّتي اَقَمْتَ بِها عَلَى الْعالَمينَ ، وَ بِنُورِكَ الَّذي قَدْ خَرَّ مِنْ فَزَعِهِ طُورُ سَيْناءَ ، وَ بِعِلْمِكَ وَ جَلالِكَ وَ كِبْرِيائِكَ وَ عِزَّتِكَ وَ جَبَرُوتِكَ الَّتي لَمْ تَسْتَقِلَّهَا الاَْرْضُ وَ انْخَفَضَتْ لَهَا السَّماواتُ وَ انْزَجَرَ لَهَا الْعُمْقُ الاَْكْبَرُ ، وَ رَكَدَتْ لَهَا الْبِحارُ وَ الاَْنْهارُ ، وَ خَضَعَتْ لَهَا الْجِبالُ وَ سَكَنَتْ لَهَا الاَْرْضُ بِمَناكِبِها ، وَ اسْتَسْلَمَتْ لَهَا الْخَلائِقُ كُلُّها ، وَ خَفَقَتْ لَهَا الرِّياحُ في جَرَيانِها ، وَ خَمَدَتْ لَهَا النّيرانُ في اَوْطانِها ، وَ بِسُلْطانِكَ الَّذي عُرِفَتْ لَكَ بِهِ الْغَلَبَةُ دَهْرَ الدُّهُورِ وَ حُمِدْتَ بِهِ فِي السَّماواتِ وَ الاَْرَضينَ ، وَ بِكَلِمَتِكَ كَلِمَةِ الصِّدْقِ الَّتي سَبَقَتْ لاَِبينا ادَمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ وَ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ بِالرَّحْمَةِ وَ اَسْأَلُكَ بِكَلِمَتِكَ الَّتي غَلَبَتْ كُلَّ شَيْء ، وَ بِنُورِ وَجْهِكَ الَّذي تَجَلَّيْتَ بِهِ لِلْجَبَلِ فَجَعَلْتَهُ دَكّاً وَ خَرَّ مُوسى صَعِقاً ، وَ بِمَجْدِكَ الَّذي ظَهَرَ عَلى طُورِ سَيْناءَ فَكَلَّمْتَ بِهِ عَبْدَكَ وَ رَسُولَكَ مُوسَى بْنَ عِمْرانَ ، وَ بِطَلْعَتِكَ في ساعيرَ وَ ظُهُورِكَ في جَبَلِ فارانَ بِرَبَواتِ الْمُقَدَّسينَ وَ جُنُودِ الْمَلائِكَةِ الصّافّينَ وَ خُشُوعِ الْمَلائِكَةِ الْمُسَبِّحينَ ، وَ بِبَرَكاتِكَ الَّتي بارَكْتَ فيها عَلى اِبْراهيمَ خَليلِكَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ في اُمَّةِ مُحَمَّد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ ، وَ بارَكْتَ لاِِسْحقَ صَفِيِّكَ في اُمَّةِ عيسى عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلامُ ، وَ بارَكْتَ لِيَعْقُوبَ اِسْرائيلِكَ في اُمَّةِ مُوسى عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلامُ ، وَ بارَكْتَ لِحَبيبِكَ مُحَمَّد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ في عِتْرَتِهِ وَذُرِّيَّتِهِ وَ اُمَّتِهِ ، اَللّـهُمَّ وَ كَما غِبْنا عَنْ ذلِكَ وَ لَمْ نَشْهَدْهُ وَ آمَنّا بِهِ وَ لَمْ نَرَهُ صِدْقاً وَ عَدْلاً أنْ تُصَلِّيَ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَ آلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَ أنْ تُبارِكَ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَ آلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَ تَرَحَّمَ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَ آلِ مُحَمَّد كَاَفْضَلِ ما صَلَّيْتَ وَ بارَكْتَ وَ تَرَحَّمْتَ عَلى اِبْراهيمَ وَ آلِ اِبْراهيمَ اِنَّكَ حَميدٌ مَجيدٌ فَعّالٌ لِما تُريدُ ، وَ أنْتَ عَلى كُلِّ شَيْء قَديرٌ ( شَهيدٌ ) .


----------



## My Rock (18 مارس 2006)

muslimshia قال:
			
		

> السلام على الأخويين الحبيبين
> 
> شكراً على التوضيح
> طبعاً أنا هنا لست لأغضب بل بالعكس أحترم ما توصل اليه عقلك بخصوص الاسلام والقرآن وان أنكرت عليك فسأكون من المتسرعين الذين ينكرون بدون دليل. وبما أني هنا لأستفسر ولست لأدعوك الى تقبل فهمي فسأترك لك الخيار ان كنت تريد سماع رأيي في النقاط وان شئت أن نترك الموضوع فنتركه.
> ...


 
دعني اوفر عليك عناء البحث و التفكير في الموضوع, و دعني ارفق لك تفسيرات ابن كثير و الجلالين و القرطبي و الطبري


و لنأخذ الموضوع اية اية و اضع لك التفاسير و لك الحكم في الموضوع حسب ما يملي عليك ضميرك و عقلك:

*الأعراف 143:*

*ابن كثير:*
قَالَ تَعَالَى " فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا " قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَر بْن جَرِير الطَّبَرِيّ فِي تَفْسِير هَذِهِ الْآيَة : حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَد بْن سُهَيْل الْوَاسِطِيّ حَدَّثَنَا قُرَّة بْن عِيسَى حَدَّثَنَا الْأَعْمَش عَنْ رَجُل عَنْ أَنَس عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : "* لَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ أَشَارَ بِأُصْبُعِهِ فَجَعَلَهُ دَكًّا " وَأَرَانَا أَبُو إِسْمَاعِيل بِأُصْبُعِهِ السَّبَّابَة هَذَا الْإِسْنَاد فِيهِ رَجُل مُبْهَم لَمْ يُسَمَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي الْمُثَنَّى حَدَّثَنَا حَجَّاج بْن مِنْهَال حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّاد عَنْ لَيْث عَنْ أَنَس أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَة " فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا " قَالَ " هَكَذَا بِأُصْبُعِهِ " وَوَضَعَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُصْبُعه الْإِبْهَام عَلَى الْمِفْصَل الْأَعْلَى مِنْ الْخِنْصَر " فَسَاخَ الْجَبَل "* هَكَذَا وَقَعَ فِي هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَة حَمَّاد بْن سَلَمَة عَنْ ثَابِت عَنْ لَيْث عَنْ أَنَس كَمَا قَالَ اِبْن جَرِير : حَدَّثَنِي الْمُثَنَّى حَدَّثَنَا هُدْبَة بْن خَالِد حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّاد بْن سَلَمَة عَنْ ثَابِت عَنْ أَنَس قَالَ :* قَرَأَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا " قَالَ " وَوَضَعَ الْإِبْهَام قَرِيبًا مِنْ طَرَف خِنْصَره " قَالَ " فَسَاخَ الْجَبَل " قَالَ حُمَيْد لِثَابِتٍ يَقُول هَكَذَا فَرَفَعَ ثَابِت يَده فَضَرَبَ صَدْر حُمَيْد وَقَالَ : يَقُولهُ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَيَقُولهُ أَنَس وَأَنَا أَكْتُمهُ ؟* وَهَذَا رَوَاهُ الْإِمَام أَحْمَد فِي مُسْنَده : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْمُثَنَّى مُعَاذ بْن مُعَاذ الْعَنْبَرِيّ حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّاد بْن سَلَمَة حَدَّثَنَا ثَابِت الْبُنَانِيّ عَنْ أَنَس بْن مَالِك عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي قَوْله*" فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ " قَالَ : قَالَ " هَكَذَا " يَعْنِي أَنَّهُ أَخْرَجَ طَرَف الْخِنْصَر . *قَالَ أَحْمَد أَرَانَا مُعَاذ فَقَالَ لَهُ حُمَيْد الطَّوِيل مَا تُرِيد إِلَى هَذَا يَا أَبَا مُحَمَّد قَالَ : فَضَرَبَ صَدْره ضَرْبَة شَدِيدَة وَقَالَ مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا حُمَيْد وَمَا أَنْتَ يَا حُمَيْد يُحَدِّثنِي بِهِ أَنَس بْن مَالِك عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُول مَا تُرِيد إِلَيْهِ ؟ وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي تَفْسِير هَذِهِ الْآيَة عَنْ عَبْد الْوَهَّاب بْن الْحَكَم الْوَرَّاق عَنْ مُعَاذ بْن مُعَاذ بِهِ وَعَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن عَبْد الرَّحْمَن الدَّارِمِيّ عَنْ سُلَيْمَان بْن حَرْب عَنْ حَمَّاد بْن سَلَمَة بِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ : هَذَا حَدِيث حَسَن صَحِيح غَرِيب لَا نَعْرِفهُ إِلَّا مِنْ حَدِيث حَمَّاد . وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم فِي مُسْتَدْرَكه مِنْ طُرُق عَنْ حَمَّاد بْن سَلَمَة بِهِ وَقَالَ هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح عَلَى شَرْط مُسْلِم وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ . وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو مُحَمَّد الْحَسَن بْن مُحَمَّد بْن عَلِيّ الْخَلَّال عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن عَلِيّ بْن سُوَيْد عَنْ أَبِي الْقَاسِم الْبَغَوِيّ عَنْ هُدْبَة بْن خَالِد عَنْ حَمَّاد بْن سَلَمَة فَذَكَرَهُ وَقَالَ هَذَا إِسْنَاد صَحِيح لَا عِلَّة فِيهِ وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ دَاوُدُ بْن الْمُحَبَّر عَنْ شُعْبَة عَنْ ثَابِت عَنْ أَنَس مَرْفُوعًا وَهَذَا لَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ لِأَنَّ دَاوُدَ بْن الْمُحَبَّر كَذَّاب رَوَاهُ الْحَافِظَانِ أَبُو الْقَاسِم الطَّبَرَانِيّ وَأَبُو بَكْر بْن مَرْدَوَيْهِ مِنْ طَرِيقَيْنِ عَنْ سَعِيد بْن أَبِي عَرُوبَة عَنْ قَتَادَة عَنْ أَنَس مَرْفُوعًا بِنَحْوِهِ وَأَسْنَدَهُ اِبْن مَرْدَوَيْهِ مِنْ طَرِيق اِبْن الْبَيْلَمَانِيّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ اِبْن عُمَر مَرْفُوعًا وَلَا يَصِحّ أَيْضًا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَصَحَّحَهُ الْحَاكِم وَقَالَ عَلَى شَرْط مُسْلِم وَقَالَ السُّدِّيّ عَنْ عِكْرِمَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس فِي قَوْل اللَّه تَعَالَى*" فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ " قَالَ مَا تَجَلَّى مِنْهُ إِلَّا قَدْر الْخِنْصَر " جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا " قَالَ تُرَابًا " وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا " قَالَ مَغْشِيًّا عَلَيْهِ رَوَاهُ اِبْن جَرِير . وَقَالَ قَتَادَة : وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا قَالَ مَيِّتًا . وَقَالَ سُفْيَان الثَّوْرِيّ : سَاخَ الْجَبَل فِي الْأَرْض حَتَّى وَقَعَ فِي الْبَحْر فَهُوَ يَذْهَب مَعَهُ* . وَقَالَ سُنَيْد عَنْ حَجَّاج بْن مُحَمَّد الْأَعْوَر عَنْ أَبِي بَكْر الْهُذَلِيّ " *فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا " اِنْقَعَرَ فَدَخَلَ تَحْت الْأَرْض فَلَا يَظْهَر إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَجَاءَ فِي بَعْض الْأَخْبَار أَنَّهُ سَاخَ فِي الْأَرْض فَهُوَ يَهْوِي فِيهَا إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة رَوَاهُ اِبْن مَرْدَوَيْهِ* . وَقَالَ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم : حَدَّثَنَا عُمَر بْن شَيْبَة حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن يَحْيَى أَبُو غَسَّان الْكِنَانِيّ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْد الْعَزِيز بْن عِمْرَان عَنْ مُعَاوِيَة بْن عَبْد اللَّه عَنْ الْجَلْد بْن أَيُّوب عَنْ مُعَاوِيَة بْن قُرَّة عَنْ أَنَس بْن مَالِك أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ" *لَمَّا تَجَلَّى اللَّه لِلْجِبَالِ طَارَتْ لِعَظَمَتِهِ سِتَّة أَجْبُل فَوَقَعَتْ ثَلَاثَة بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَثَلَاثَة بِمَكَّة بِالْمَدِينَةِ أُحُد وَوَرْقَان وَرَضْوَى وَوَقَعَ بِمَكَّة حِرَاء وَثَبِير وَثَوْر*" وَهَذَا حَدِيث غَرِيب بَلْ مُنْكَر وَقَالَ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم : ذُكِرَ عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن عَبْد اللَّه بْن أَبِي الْبَلْج حَدَّثَنَا الْهَيْثَم بْن خَارِجَة حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَان بْن حُصَيْن بْن الْعَلَّاف عَنْ عُرْوَة بْن رُوَيْم قَالَ : *كَانَتْ الْجِبَال قَبْل أَنْ يَتَجَلَّى اللَّه لِمُوسَى عَلَى الطُّور صَمَّاء مَلْسَاء فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى اللَّه لِمُوسَى عَلَى الطُّور دُكَّ وَتَفَطَّرَتْ الْجِبَال فَصَارَتْ الشُّقُوق وَالْكُهُوف .* وَقَالَ الرَّبِيع بْن أَنَس *" فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا " وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْجَبَل حِين كَشَفَ الْغِطَاء وَرَأَى النُّور صَارَ مِثْل دَكّ مِنْ الدِّكَاك وَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا أَيْ فِتْنَة* وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْله* " وَلَكِنْ اُنْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَل فَإِنْ اِسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانه فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي " فَإِنَّهُ أَكْبَر مِنْك وَأَشَدّ خَلْقًا " فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ " فَنَظَرَ إِلَى الْجَبَل لَا يَتَمَالَك وَأَقْبَلَ الْجَبَل فَدُكَّ عَلَى أَوَّله وَرَأَى مُوسَى مَا يَصْنَع الْجَبَل فَخَرَّ صَعِقًا . وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَة : جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا قَالَ نَظَرَ اللَّه إِلَى الْجَبَل فَصَارَ صَحْرًا تُرَابًا*


*الجلالين:*
"وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا" أَيْ لِلْوَقْتِ الَّذِي وَعَدْنَاهُ بِالْكَلَامِ فِيهِ "وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبّه" بِلَا وَاسِطَة كَلَامًا سَمِعَهُ مِنْ كُلّ جِهَة *"قَالَ رَبّ أَرِنِي" نَفْسك "أَنْظُر إلَيْك قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي" أَيْ لَا تَقْدِر عَلَى رُؤْيَتِي وَالتَّعْبِير بِهِ دُون لَنْ أَرَى يُفِيد إمْكَان رُؤْيَته* تَعَالَى *"وَلَكِنْ اُنْظُرْ إلَى الْجَبَل" الَّذِي هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنْك "فَإِنْ اسْتَقَرَّ" ثَبَتَ "مَكَانه فَسَوْف تَرَانِي" أَيْ تَثْبُت لِرُؤْيَتِي وَإِلَّا فَلَا طَاقَة لَك "فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه" أَيْ ظَهَرَ مِنْ نُوره قَدْر نِصْف أُنْمُلَة الْخِنْصَر كَمَا فِي حَدِيث صَحَّحَهُ الْحَاكِم "لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا" بِالْقَصْرِ وَالْمَدّ أَيْ مَدْكُوكًا مُسْتَوِيًا بِالْأَرْضِ "وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا" مَغْشِيًّا عَلَيْهِ لِهَوْلِ مَا رَأَى "فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانك" تَنْزِيهًا لَك "تُبْت إلَيْك" مِنْ سُؤَال مَا لَمْ أُؤْمَر بِهِ "وَأَنَا أَوَّل الْمُؤْمِنِينَ" فِي زَمَانِي*


*الطبري:*
الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره : *فَلَمَّا اِطَّلَعَ الرَّبّ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَ اللَّه الْجَبَل دَكًّا : أَيْ مُسْتَوِيًا بِالْأَرْضِ* . { وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا } *أَيْ مَغْشِيًّا عَلَيْهِ. وَبِنَحْوِ مَا قُلْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَالَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل* . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ . 11709 - حَدَّثَنِي الْحُسَيْن بْن مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو الْعَنْقَزِيّ , قَالَ : ثني أَبِي , قَالَ : ثنا أَسْبَاط , عَنْ السُّدِّيّ , عَنْ عِكْرِمَة , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس , فِي قَوْل اللَّه : { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } قَالَ :* مَا تَجَلَّى مِنْهُ إِلَّا قَدْر الْخِنْصَر* . { جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } قَالَ : تُرَابًا . { وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا } قَالَ : مَغْشِيًّا عَلَيْهِ . 11710 - حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى , قَالَ : ثنا عَمْرو , قَالَ : ثنا أَسْبَاط , قَالَ : زَعَمَ السُّدِّيّ , عَنْ عِكْرِمَة , عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* تَجَلَّى مِنْهُ مِثْل الْخِنْصَر , فَجَعَلَ الْجَبَل دَكًّا* , وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا , فَلَمْ يَزَلْ صَعِقًا مَا شَاءَ اللَّه . 11711 - حَدَّثَنِي يُونُس , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا اِبْن وَهْب , قَالَ : قَالَ اِبْن زَيْد فِي قَوْله : { وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا } قَالَ : مَغْشِيًّا عَلَيْهِ . 11712 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر بْن مُعَاذ , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة , قَوْله : { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } { وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا } : أَيْ مَيِّتًا . 11713 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ اِبْن جُرَيْج : { وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا } : أَيْ مَيِّتًا . 11714 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن عَبْد الْأَعْلَى , قَالَ : ثنا مُحَمَّد بْن ثَوْر , عَنْ مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة , فِي قَوْله : { دَكًّا } قَالَ : دَكَّ بَعْضه بَعْضًا . 11715 - حَدَّثَنِي الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثنا سُوَيْد , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا اِبْن الْمُبَارَك , قَالَ : سَمِعْت سُفْيَان يَقُول فِي قَوْله : { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } قَالَ : *سَاخَ الْجَبَل فِي الْأَرْض حَتَّى وَقَعَ فِي الْبَحْر , فَهُوَ يَذْهَب مَعَهُ* . 11716 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , عَنْ الْحَجَّاج , عَنْ أَبِي بَكْر الْهُذَلِيّ : { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } : *اِنْقَعَرَ فَدَخَلَ تَحْت الْأَرْض فَلَا يَظْهَر إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة* . 11717 - حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَد بْن سُهَيْل الْوَاسِطِيّ , قَالَ : ثنا قُرَّة بْن عِيسَى , قَالَ : ثنا الْأَعْمَش , عَنْ رَجُل , عَنْ أَنَس عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , قَالَ : " *لَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ أَشَارَ بِأُصْبُعَيْهِ فَجَعَلَهُ دَكًّا* " . وَأَرَانَا أَبُو إِسْمَاعِيل بِأُصْبُعِهِ السَّبَّابَة . 11718 - حَدَّثَنِي الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثني الْحَجَّاج بْن الْمِنْهَال , قَالَ : ثنا حَمَّاد , عَنْ ثَابِت , عَنْ أَنَس : أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَة : { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } قَالَ :* " هَكَذَا " بِأُصْبُعِهِ* ; وَوَضَعَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْإِبْهَام عَلَى الْمُفَصَّل الْأَعْلَى مِنْ الْخِنْصَر , " فَسَاخَ الْجَبَل ". 11719 - حَدَّثَنِي الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثنا هُدْبَة بْن خَالِد , قَالَ : ثنا حَمَّاد بْن سَلَمَة , عَنْ ثَابِت , عَنْ أَنَس بْن مَالِك , قَالَ : قَرَأَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا } قَالَ : *وَضَعَ الْإِبْهَام قَرِيبًا مِنْ طَرَف خِنْصَره , قَالَ : " فَسَاخَ الْجَبَل "* فَقَالَ حُمَيْد لِثَابِتٍ : تَقُول هَذَا ؟ قَالَ : فَرَفَعَ ثَابِت يَده فَضَرَبَ صَدْر حُمَيْد , وَقَالَ : يَقُولهُ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَيَقُولهُ أَنَس وَأَنَا أَكْتُمهُ ! 11720 - حَدَّثَنِي الْمُثَنَّى , قَالَ : ثنا إِسْحَاق , قَالَ : ثنا عَبْد اللَّه بْن أَبِي جَعْفَر , عَنْ أَبِيهِ , عَنْ الرَّبِيع { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا }* وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْجَبَل حِين كُشِفَ الْغِطَاء وَرَأَى النُّور صَارَ مِثْل دَكّ مِنْ الدَّكَّات .* 11721 - حَدَّثَنَا الْحَارِث , قَالَ : ثنا عَبْد الْعَزِيز , قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو سَعْد , عَنْ مُجَاهِد : { وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبّه قَالَ رَبّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُر إِلَيْك قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنْ اُنْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَل فَإِنْ اِسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانه } فَإِنَّهُ أَكْبَر مِنْك وَأَشَدّ خَلْقًا. { فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ }* فَنَظَرَ إِلَى الْجَبَل لَا يَتَمَالَك , وَأَقْبَلَ الْجَبَل يَنْدَكّ عَلَى أَوَّله ; فَلَمَّا رَأَى مُوسَى مَا يَصْنَع الْجَبَل خَرَّ صَعِقًا* . وَاخْتَلَفَتْ الْقُرَّاء فِي قِرَاءَة قَوْله : { دَكًّا } فَقَرَأَتْهُ عَامَّة قُرَّاء أَهْل الْمَدِينَة وَالْبَصْرَة : { دَكًّا } مَقْصُورًا بِالتَّنْوِينِ , بِمَعْنَى : دَكّ اللَّه الْجَبَل دَكًّا ; أَيْ فَتَّتَهُ , وَاعْتِبَارًا بِقَوْلِ اللَّه : { كَلَّا إِذَا دُكَّتْ الْأَرْض } , وَقَوْله : { وَحُمِلَتْ الْأَرْض وَالْجِبَال فَدُكَّتَا دَكَّة وَاحِدَة } وَاسْتَشْهَدَ بَعْضهمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ بِقَوْلِ حُمَيْد : يَدُكّ أَرْكَان الْجِبَال هَزَمُهْ تَخْطِر بِالْبِيضِ الرِّقَاق بُهَمُهْ وَقَرَأَتْهُ عَامَّة قُرَّاء الْكُوفِيِّينَ : " جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاء " بِالْمَدِّ وَتَرْك الْجَرّ وَالتَّنْوِين , مِثْل حَمْرَاء وَسَوْدَاء. وَكَانَ مِمَّنْ يَقْرَؤُهُ كَذَلِكَ عِكْرِمَة , وَيَقُول فِيهِ مَا : 11722 - حَدَّثَنِي بِهِ أَحْمَد بْن يُوسُف , قَالَ : ثنا الْقَاسِم بْن سَلَّام , قَالَ : ثنا عَبَّاد بْن عَبَّاد , عَنْ يَزِيد بْن حَازِم , عَنْ عِكْرِمَة , قَالَ : دَكَّاء مِنْ الدَّكَّاوَات . وَقَالَ : لَمَّا نَظَرَ اللَّه تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى إِلَى الْجَبَل صَارَ صَخْره تُرَابًا . وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل الْعَرَبِيَّة فِي مَعْنَاهُ إِذَا قُرِئَ كَذَلِكَ. فَقَالَ بَعْض نَحْوِيِّي الْبَصْرَة : الْعَرَب تَقُول : نَاقَة دَكَّاء : لَيْسَ لَهَا سَنَام , وَقَالَ : الْجَبَل مُذَكَّر , فَلَا يُشْبِه أَنْ يَكُون مِنْهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُون جَعَلَهُ مِثْل دَكَّاء حَذَفَ مِثْل وَأَجْرَاهُ مَجْرَى : { وَاسْأَلْ الْقَرْيَة } 12 82 وَكَانَ بَعْض نَحْوِيِّي الْكُوفَة يَقُول : مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ : جَعَلَ الْجَبَل أَرْضًا دَكَّاء , ثُمَّ حُذِفَتْ الْأَرْض وَأُقِيمَتْ الدَّكَّاء مُقَامهَا إِذْ أَدَّتْ عَنْهَا . وَأَوْلَى الْقِرَاءَتَيْنِ فِي ذَلِكَ بِالصَّوَابِ عِنْدِي قِرَاءَة مَنْ قَرَأَ : " جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاء " بِالْمَدِّ , وَتُرِكَ الْجَرّ لِدَلَالَةِ الْخَبَر الَّذِي رُوِّينَاهُ عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى صِحَّته ; وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ رُوِيَ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " فَسَاخَ الْجَبَل " وَلَمْ يَقُلْ : فَتَفَتَّتَ , وَلَا تَحَوَّلَ تُرَابًا . وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّهُ إِذَا سَاخَ فَذَهَبَ ظَهَرَ وَجْه الْأَرْض , فَصَارَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ النَّاقَة الَّتِي قَدْ ذَهَبَ سَنَامهَا , وَصَارَتْ دَكَّاء بِلَا سَنَام . وَأَمَّا إِذَا دُكَّ بَعْضه فَإِنَّمَا يَكْسِر بَعْضه بَعْضًا وَيَتَفَتَّت وَلَا يَسُوخ . وَأَمَّا الدَّكَّاء فَإِنَّهَا خَلَف مِنْ الْأَرْض , فَلِذَلِكَ أُنِّثَتْ عَلَى مَا قَدْ بَيَّنْت . فَمَعْنَى الْكَلَام إِذَنْ : فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه لِلْجَبَلِ سَاخَ , فَجَعَلَ مَكَانه أَرْضًا دَكَّاء . وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا مَعْنَى الصَّعْق بِشَوَاهِدِهِ فِيمَا مَضَى بِمَا أَغْنَى عَنْ إِعَادَته فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِع .

*القرطبي:*
*وَتَجَلَّى مَعْنَاهُ ظَهَرَ* ; مِنْ قَوْلك : جَلَوْت الْعَرُوس أَيْ أَبْرَزْتهَا . وَجَلَوْت السَّيْف أَبْرَزْته مِنْ الصَّدَإِ ; جِلَاء فِيهِمَا . *وَتَجَلَّى الشَّيْء اِنْكَشَفَ* . وَقِيلَ : تَجَلَّى أَمْره وَقُدْرَته ; قَالَهُ قُطْرُب وَغَيْره . وَقِرَاءَة أَهْل الْمَدِينَة وَأَهْل الْبَصْرَة* " دَكًّا " ; يَدُلّ عَلَى صِحَّتِهَا " دُكَّتْ الْأَرْض دَكًّا* " [ الْفَجْر : 21 ] وَأَنَّ الْجَبَل مُذَكَّر . وَقَرَأَ أَهْل الْكُوفَة " دَكَّاء " أَيْ جَعَلَهُ مِثْل أَرْض دَكَّاء , وَهِيَ النَّاتِئَة لَا تَبْلُغ أَنْ تَكُون جَبَلًا . وَالْمُذَكَّر أَدَكّ , وَجَمْع دَكَّاء دَكَّاوَات وَدُكٌّ ; مِثْل حَمْرَاوَات وَحُمْر . قَالَ الْكِسَائِيّ : الدُّكّ مِنْ الْجِبَال : الْعِرَاض , وَاحِدهَا أَدَكّ . غَيْره : وَالدَّكَّاوَات جَمْع دَكَّاء : رَوَابٍ مِنْ طِين لَيْسَتْ بِالْغِلَاظِ . وَالدِّكْدَاك كَذَلِكَ مِنْ الرَّمْل : مَا اِلْتَبَدَ بِالْأَرْضِ فَلَمْ يَرْتَفِع . وَنَاقَة دَكَّاء لَا سَنَام لَهَا . وَفِي التَّفْسِير : فَسَاخَ الْجَبَل فِي الْأَرْض ; فَهُوَ يَذْهَب فِيهَا حَتَّى الْآن . وَقَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس : جَعَلَهُ تُرَابًا . عَطِيَّة الْعَوْفِيّ : رَمْلًا هَائِلًا . " وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا " أَيْ مَغْشِيًّا عَلَيْهِ ; عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَالْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة . وَقِيلَ : مَيِّتًا ; يُقَال : صَعِقَ الرَّجُل فَهُوَ صَعِق . وَصُعِقَ فَهُوَ مَصْعُوق . وَقَالَ قَتَادَة وَالْكَلْبِيّ : خَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا يَوْم الْخَمِيس يَوْم عَرَفَة , وَأُعْطِيَ التَّوْرَاة يَوْم الْجُمْعَة يَوْم النَّحْر .


*القصص 30:*
*ابن كثير:*
قَالَ اللَّه تَعَالَى : " فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَن " أَيْ مِنْ جَانِب الْوَادِي مِمَّا يَلِي الْجَبَل عَنْ يَمِينه مِنْ نَاحِيَة الْغَرْب كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : " وَمَا كُنْت بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيّ إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الْأَمْر " فَهَذَا مِمَّا يُرْشِد إِلَى أَنَّ *مُوسَى قَصَدَ النَّار إِلَى جِهَة الْقِبْلَة* وَالْجَبَل الْغَرْبِيّ عَنْ يَمِينه *وَالنَّار وَجَدَهَا تَضْطَرِم فِي شَجَرَة خَضْرَاء فِي لِحْف الْجَبَل* مِمَّا يَلِي الْوَادِي فَوَقَفَ بَاهِتًا فِي أَمْرهَا* فَنَادَاهُ رَبّه " مِنْ شَاطِئ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَن فِي الْبُقْعَة الْمُبَارَكَة مِنْ الشَّجَرَة* " قَالَ اِبْن جَرِير حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن وَكِيع حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَة عَنْ الْأَعْمَش عَنْ عَمْرو بْن مُرَّة عَنْ أَبِي عُبَيْدَة عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه قَالَ :* رَأَيْت الشَّجَرَة الَّتِي نُودِيَ مِنْهَا مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام سَمُرَة خَضْرَاء تَرِفّ إِسْنَاده مُقَارِب* وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بْن إِسْحَاق عَنْ بَعْض مَنْ لَا يُتَّهَم عَنْ وَهْب بْن مُنَبِّه قَالَ : *شَجَرَة مِنْ الْعُلَّيْق وَبَعْض أَهْل الْكِتَاب يَقُول إِنَّهَا مِنْ الْعَوْسَج* وَقَالَ قَتَادَة هِيَ مِنْ الْعَوْسَج وَعَصَاهُ مِنْ الْعَوْسَج وَقَوْله تَعَالَى : *" أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّه رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ " أَيْ الَّذِي يُخَاطِبك وَيُكَلِّمك هُوَ رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ الْفَعَّال لِمَا يَشَاء لَا إِلَه غَيْره وَلَا رَبّ سِوَاهُ تَعَالَى وَتَقَدَّسَ وَتَنَزَّهَ عَنْ مُمَاثَلَة الْمَخْلُوقَات فِي ذَاته وَصِفَاته وَأَقْوَاله وَأَفْعَاله سُبْحَانه.*

الجلالين:
"فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئ" جَانِب "الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَن" لِمُوسَى "فِي الْبُقْعَة الْمُبَارَكَة" لِمُوسَى *لِسَمَاعِهِ كَلَام اللَّه فِيهَا "مِنْ الشَّجَرَة" بَدَل مِنْ شَاطِئ بِإِعَادَةِ الْجَار لِنَبَاتِهَا فِيهِ وَهِيَ شَجَرَة عُنَّاب أَوْ عَلِيق أَوْ عَوْسَج "أَنْ" مُفَسِّرَة لَا مُخَفَّفَة *


*الطبري:*
وَتَأْوِيل الْكَلَام : فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نَادَى اللَّه مُوسَى مِنْ شَاطِئ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَن فِي الْبُقْعَة الْمُبَارَكَة مِنْهُ مِنْ الشَّجَرَة : { أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّه رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ } . وَقِيلَ : إِنَّ مَعْنَى قَوْله *{ مِنْ الشَّجَرَة } : عِنْد الشَّجَرَة* . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 20885 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثَنَا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثَنَا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة , قَوْله { فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئ الْوَادِ الْأَيْمَن فِي الْبُقْعَة الْمُبَارَكَة مِنْ الشَّجَرَة } قَالَ : *نُودِيَ مِنْ عِنْد الشَّجَرَة* { أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّه رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ } . وَقِيلَ : إِنَّ الشَّجَرَة الَّتِي نَادَى مُوسَى مِنْهَا رَبّه : شَجَرَة عَوْسَج. وَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : بَلْ كَانَتْ شَجَرَة الْعَلِيق . ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 20886 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسِم , قَالَ : ثَنَا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني أَبُو سُفْيَان , عَنْ مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة , فِي قَوْله { الْبُقْعَة الْمُبَارَكَة مِنْ الشَّجَرَة } قَالَ : الشَّجَرَة عَوْسَج . قَالَ مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة : عَصَا مُوسَى مِنْ الْعَوْسَج ; وَالشَّجَرَة مِنْ الْعَوْسَج . 20887 -حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثَنَا سَلَمَة , عَنْ اِبْن إِسْحَاق , عَنْ بَعْض مَنْ لَا يُتَّهَم , عَنْ بَعْض أَهْل الْعِلْم { إِنِّي آنَسْت نَارًا } قَالَ : خَرَجَ نَحْوهَا , فَإِذَا هِيَ شَجَرَة مِنْ الْعَلِيق , وَبَعْض أَهْل الْكِتَاب يَقُول : هِيَ عَوْسَجَة . 20888 - حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن وَكِيع , قَالَ : ثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَة , عَنْ الْأَعْمَش , عَنْ عَمْرو بْن مُرَّة , عَنْ أَبِي عُبَيْدَة , عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه قَالَ : *رَأَيْت الشَّجَرَة الَّتِي نُودِيَ مِنْهَا مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام , شَجَرَة سَمْرَاء خَضْرَاء تَرِفّ . *


*القرطبي:*
*فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا

يَعْنِي الشَّجَرَة قُدِّمَ ضَمِيرهَا عَلَيْهَا
نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي

" مِنْ " الْأُولَى وَالثَّانِيَة لِابْتِدَاءِ الْغَايَة , أَيْ أَتَاهُ النِّدَاء مِنْ شَاطِئ الْوَادِي مِنْ قِبَل الشَّجَرَة وَ " مِنْ الشَّجَرَة " بَدَل مِنْ قَوْله : " مِنْ شَاطِئ الْوَادِ " بَدَل الِاشْتِمَال , لِأَنَّ الشَّجَرَة كَانَتْ نَابِتَة عَلَى الشَّاطِئ , وَشَاطِئ الْوَادِي وَشَطّه جَانِبه , وَالْجَمْع شُطَّان وَشَوَاطِئ , وَذَكَرَهُ الْقُشَيْرِيّ , وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِيّ : وَيُقَال شَاطِئ الْأَوْدِيَة وَلَا يُجْمَع وَشَاطَأْت الرَّجُل إِذَا مَشَيْت عَلَى شَاطِئ وَمَشَى هُوَ عَلَى شَاطِئ آخَر
الْأَيْمَنِ

أَيْ عَنْ يَمِين مُوسَى وَقِيلَ : عَنْ يَمِين الْجَبَل
فِي الْبُقْعَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ

وَقَرَأَ الْأَشْهَب الْعُقَيْلِيّ : " فِي الْبَقْعَة " بِفَتْحِ الْبَاء وَقَوْلهمْ بِقَاع يَدُلّ عَلَى بَقْعَة , كَمَا يُقَال جَفْنَة وَجِفَان وَمَنْ قَالَ بُقْعَة قَالَ بُقَع مِثْل غُرْفَة وَغُرَف " وَمِنْ الشَّجَرَة " أَيْ مِنْ نَاحِيَة الشَّجَرَة قِيلَ : كَانَتْ شَجَرَة الْعُلَّيْق وَقِيلَ : سَمُرَة وَقِيلَ : عَوْسَج وَمِنْهَا كَانَتْ عَصَاهُ , ذَكَرَهُ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ وَقِيلَ : عُنَّاب , وَالْعَوْسَج إِذَا عَظُمَ يُقَال لَهُ الْغَرْقَد وَفِي الْحَدِيث : ( إِنَّهُ مِنْ شَجَر الْيَهُود فَإِذَا نَزَلَ عِيسَى وَقَتَلَ الْيَهُود الَّذِينَ مَعَ الدَّجَّال فَلَا يَخْتَفِي أَحَد مِنْهُمْ خَلْف شَجَرَة إِلَّا نَطَقَتْ وَقَالَتْ يَا مُسْلِم هَذَا يَهُودِيّ وَرَائِي تَعَالَ فَاقْتُلْهُ إِلَّا الْغَرْقَد فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ شَجَر الْيَهُود فَلَا يَنْطِق ) خَرَّجَهُ مُسْلِم قَالَ الْمَهْدَوِيّ : وَكَلَّمَ اللَّه تَعَالَى مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام مِنْ فَوْق عَرْشه وَأَسْمَعَهُ كَلَامه مِنْ الشَّجَرَة عَلَى مَا شَاءَ وَلَا يَجُوز أَنْ يُوصَف الْحَقّ تَعَالَى بِالِانْتِقَالِ وَالزَّوَال وَشِبْه ذَلِكَ مِنْ صِفَات الْمَخْلُوقِينَ قَالَ أَبُو الْمَعَالِي : وَأَهْل الْمَعَانِي وَأَهْل الْحَقّ يَقُولُونَ مَنْ كَلَّمَهُ اللَّه تَعَالَى وَخَصَّهُ بِالرُّتْبَةِ الْعُلْيَا وَالْغَايَة الْقُصْوَى , فَيُدْرِك كَلَامه الْقَدِيم الْمُتَقَدِّس عَنْ مُشَابَهَة الْحُرُوف وَالْأَصْوَات وَالْعِبَارَات وَالنَّغَمَات وَضُرُوب اللُّغَات , كَمَا أَنَّ مَنْ خَصَّهُ اللَّه بِمَنَازِل الْكَرَامَات وَأَكْمَلَ عَلَيْهِ نِعْمَته , وَرَزَقَهُ رُؤْيَته يَرَى اللَّه سُبْحَانه مُنَزَّهًا عَنْ مُمَاثَلَة الْأَجْسَام وَأَحْكَام الْحَوَادِث , وَلَا مِثْل لَهُ سُبْحَانه فِي ذَاته وَصِفَاته , وَأَجْمَعَتْ الْأُمَّة عَلَى أَنَّ الرَّبّ تَعَالَى خَصَّصَ مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَغَيْره مِنْ الْمُصْطَفَيْنَ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة بِكَلَامِهِ قَالَ الْأُسْتَاذ أَبُو إِسْحَاق : اِتَّفَقَ أَهْل الْحَقّ عَلَى أَنَّ اللَّه تَعَالَى خَلَقَ فِي مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام مَعْنًى مِنْ الْمَعَانِي أَدْرَكَ بِهِ كَلَامه كَانَ اِخْتِصَاصه فِي سَمَاعه , وَأَنَّهُ قَادِر عَلَى مِثْله فِي جَمِيع خَلْقه وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي نَبِيّنَا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام هَلْ سَمِعَ لَيْلَة الْإِسْرَاء كَلَام اللَّه , وَهَلْ سَمِعَ جِبْرِيل كَلَامه عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ ; وَطَرِيق أَحَدهمَا النَّقْل الْمَقْطُوع بِهِ وَذَلِكَ مَفْقُود , وَاتَّفَقُوا عَلَى أَنَّ سَمَاع الْخَلْق لَهُ عِنْد قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن عَلَى مَعْنَى أَنَّهُمْ سَمِعُوا الْعِبَارَة الَّتِي عَرَفُوا بِهَا مَعْنَاهُ دُون سَمَاعه لَهُ فِي عَيْنه وَقَالَ عَبْد اللَّه بْن سَعْد بْن كِلَاب : إِنَّ مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فَهِمَ كَلَام اللَّه الْقَدِيم مِنْ أَصْوَات مَخْلُوقَة أَثْبَتَهَا اللَّه تَعَالَى فِي بَعْض الْأَجْسَام قَالَ أَبُو الْمَعَالِي : وَهَذَا مَرْدُود ; بَلْ يَجِب اِخْتِصَاص مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام بِإِدْرَاكِ كَلَام اللَّه تَعَالَى خَرْقًا لِلْعَادَةِ , وَلَوْ لَمْ يَقُلْ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِمُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام اِخْتِصَاص بِتَكْلِيمِ اللَّه إِيَّاهُ وَالرَّبّ تَعَالَى أَسْمَعَهُ كَلَامه الْعَزِيز , وَخَلَقَ لَهُ عِلْمًا ضَرُورِيًّا , حَتَّى عَلِمَ أَنَّ مَا سَمِعَهُ كَلَام اللَّه , وَأَنَّ الَّذِي كَلَّمَهُ وَنَادَاهُ هُوَ اللَّه رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ , وَقَدْ وَرَدَ فِي الْأَقَاصِيص أَنَّ مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام قَالَ : سَمِعْت كَلَام رَبِّي بِجَمِيعِ جَوَارِحِي , وَلَمْ أَسْمَعهُ مِنْ جِهَة وَاحِدَة مِنْ جِهَاتِي وَقَدْ مَضَى هَذَا الْمَعْنَى فِي [ الْبَقَرَة ] مُسْتَوْفًى
أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ رَبُّ

" أَنْ " فِي مَوْضِع نَصْب بِحَذْفِ حَرْف الْجَرّ أَيْ بِ " أَنْ يَا مُوسَى " " إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّه رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ " نَفْي لِرُبُوبِيَّةِ غَيْره سُبْحَانه وَصَارَ بِهَذَا الْكَلَام مِنْ أَصْفِيَاء اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَا مِنْ رُسُله ; لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَصِير رَسُولًا إِلَّا بَعْد أَمْره بِالرِّسَالَةِ , وَالْأَمْر بِهَا إِنَّمَا كَانَ بَعْد هَذَا الْكَلَام


طه 10 ـ 12
ابن كثير:
مِنْ هَاهُنَا شَرَعَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى فِي ذِكْر قِصَّة مُوسَى وَكَيْف كَانَ اِبْتِدَاء الْوَحْي إِلَيْهِ وَتَكْلِيمه إِيَّاهُ وَذَلِكَ بَعْدَمَا قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَل الَّذِي كَانَ بَيْنه وَبَيْن صِهْره فِي رِعَايَة الْغَنَم وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ قِيلَ قَاصِدًا بِلَاد مِصْر بَعْدَمَا طَالَتْ الْغَيْبَة عَنْهَا أَكْثَر مِنْ عَشْر سِنِينَ وَمَعَهُ زَوْجَته فَأَضَلَّ الطَّرِيق وَكَانَتْ لَيْلَة شَاتِيَة وَنَزَلَ مَنْزِلًا بَيْن شِعَاب وَجِبَال فِي بَرْد وَشِتَاء وَسَحَاب وَظَلَام وَضَبَاب وَجَعَلَ يَقْدَح بِزَنْدٍ مَعَهُ لِيُوَرِّيَ نَارًا كَمَا جَرَتْ لَهُ الْعَادَة بِهِ فَجَعَلَ لَا يَقْدَح شَيْئًا وَلَا يَخْرُج مِنْهُ شَرَر وَلَا شَيْء فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ آنَسَ مِنْ جَانِب الطُّور نَارًا أَيْ ظَهَرَتْ لَهُ نَار مِنْ جَانِب الْجَبَل الَّذِي هُنَاكَ عَنْ يَمِينه فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ يُبَشِّرهُمْ إِنِّي آنَسْت نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَيْ شِهَاب مِنْ نَار وَفِي الْآيَة الْأُخْرَى " أَوْ جَذْوَة مِنْ النَّار " وَهِيَ الْجَمْر الَّذِي مَعَهُ لَهَب لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ دَلَّ عَلَى وُجُود الْبَرْد وَقَوْله بِقَبَسٍ دَلَّ عَلَى وُجُود الظَّلَام وَقَوْله أَوْ أَجِد عَلَى النَّار هُدًى أَيْ مَنْ يَهْدِينِي الطَّرِيق دَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ قَدْ تَاهَ عَنْ الطَّرِيق كَمَا قَالَ الثَّوْرِيّ عَنْ أَبِي سَعْد الْأَعْوَر عَنْ عِكْرِمَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس فِي قَوْله أَوْ أَجِد عَلَى النَّار هُدًى قَالَ مَنْ يَهْدِينِي إِلَى الطَّرِيق وَكَانُوا شَاتِينَ وَضَلُّوا الطَّرِيق فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّار قَالَ إِنْ لَمْ أَجِد أَحَدًا يَهْدِينِي إِلَى الطَّرِيق أَتَيْتُكُمْ بِنَارٍ تُوقِدُونَ بِهَا .


يَقُول تَعَالَى فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا أَيْ النَّار وَاقْتَرَبَ مِنْهَا نُودِيَ يَا مُوسَى وَفِي الْآيَة الْأُخْرَى " نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَن فِي الْبُقْعَة الْمُبَارَكَة مِنْ الشَّجَرَة أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّه " وَقَالَ هَاهُنَا إِنِّي أَنَا رَبّك أَيْ الَّذِي يُكَلِّمك وَيُخَاطِبك .

قَالَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَالِب وَأَبُو ذَرّ وَأَبُو أَيُّوب وَغَيْر وَاحِد مِنْ السَّلَف كَانَتَا مِنْ جِلْد حِمَار غَيْر ذَكِيّ وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا أَمَرَهُ بِخَلْعِ نَعْلَيْهِ تَعْظِيمًا لِلْبَيْعَةِ وَقَالَ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر كَمَا يُؤْمَر الرَّجُل أَنْ يَخْلَع نَعْلَيْهِ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَدْخُل الْكَعْبَة وَقِيلَ لِيَطَأ الْأَرْض الْمُقَدَّسَة بِقَدَمَيْهِ حَافِيًا غَيْر مُنْتَعِل وَقِيلَ غَيْر ذَلِكَ وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم وَقَوْله " طُوًى " قَالَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَلْحَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس هُوَ اِسْم لِلْوَادِي وَكَذَا قَالَ غَيْر وَاحِد فَعَلَى هَذَا يَكُون عَطْف بَيَان وَقِيلَ عِبَارَة عَنْ الْأَمْر بِالْوَطْءِ بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَقِيلَ لِأَنَّهُ قُدِّسَ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَطَوَى لَهُ الْبَرَكَة وَكُرِّرَتْ وَالْأَوَّل أَصَحّ كَقَوْلِهِ إِذْ نَادَاهُ رَبّه بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّس طُوًى .

الجلالين:
"إذْ رَأَى نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ" لِامْرَأَتِهِ "اُمْكُثُوا" هُنَا وَذَلِكَ فِي مَسِيره مِنْ مَدَيْنَ طَالِبًا مِصْر "إنِّي آنَسْت" أَبْصَرْت "نَارًا لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ" بِشُعْلَةٍ فِي رَأْس فَتِيلَة أَوْ عُود وَقَالَ لَعَلَّ لِعَدَمِ الْجَزْم بِوَفَاءِ الْوَعْد. "أَوْ أَجِد عَلَى النَّار هُدًى" أَيْ هَادِيًا يَدُلّنِي عَلَى الطَّرِيق وَكَانَ أَخْطَأَهَا لِظُلْمَةِ اللَّيْل.

"إنِّي" بِكَسْرِ الْهَمْزَة بِتَأْوِيلِ نُودِيَ بِقِيلَ وَبِفَتْحِهَا بِتَقْدِيرِ الْبَاء "أَنَا" تَأْكِيد لِيَاءِ الْمُتَكَلِّم "رَبّك فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْك إنَّك بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّس" الْمُطَهَّر أَوْ الْمُبَارَك "طُوًى" بَدَل أَوْ عَطْف بَيَان بِالتَّنْوِينِ وَتَرْكه مَصْرُوف بِاعْتِبَارِ الْمَكَان وَغَيْر مَصْرُوف لِلتَّأْنِيثِ بِاعْتِبَارِ الْبُقْعَة مَعَ الْعِلْمِيَّة

الطبري:
وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل الْعلْم في السَّبَب الَّذي منْ أَجْله أَمَرَ اللَّه مُوسَى بخَلْع نَعْلَيْه , فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : أَمَرَهُ بذَلكَ , لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَتَا منْ جلْد حمَار مَيّت , فَكَرهَ أَنْ يَطَأ بهمَا الْوَادي الْمُقَدَّس , وَأَرَادَ أَنْ يَمَسّهُ منْ بَرَكَة الْوَادي . ذكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلكَ : 18111 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن بَشَّار , قَالَ : ثنا عَبْد الرَّحْمَن , قَالَ : ثنا سُفْيَان , عَنْ عَاصم , عَنْ أَبي قلَابَةَ , عَنْ كَعْب , أَنَّهُ رَآهُمْ يَخْلَعُونَ نعَالهمْ { اخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْك إنَّك بالْوَاد الْمُقَدَّس طُوًى } فَقَالَ : كَانَتْ منْ جلْد حمَار مَيّت , فَأَرَادَ اللَّه أَنْ يَمَسّهُ الْقُدُس . 18112 - حَدَّثَنَا ابْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا يَحْيَى بْن وَاضح , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , عَنْ يَزيد , عَنْ عكْرمَة , في قَوْله { فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْك } قَالَ : كَانَتَا منْ جلْد حمَار مَيّت . 18113 - حَدَّثَنَا بشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعْد , عَنْ قَتَادَة , قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا , أَنَّ نَعْلَيْه كَانَتَا منْ جلْد حمَار , فَخَلَعَهُمَا ثُمَّ أَتَاهُ . * - حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَن , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر , عَنْ قَتَادَة , في قَوْله { فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْك } قَالَ : كَانَتَا منْ جلْد حمَار , فَقيلَ لَهُ اخْلَعْهُمَا . 18114 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , عَنْ ابْن جُرَيْج . قَالَ : وَأَخْبَرَني عُمَر بْن عَطَاء عَنْ عكْرمَة وَأَبُو سُفْيَان , عَنْ مَعْمَر , عَنْ جَابر الْجُعْفيّ , عَنْ عَليّ بْن أَبي طَالب { فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْك } قَالَ : كَانَتَا منْ جلْد حمَار , فَقيلَ لَهُ اخْلَعْهُمَا . قَالَ : وَقَالَ قَتَادَة مثْل ذَلكَ . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : كَانَتَا منْ جلْد بَقَر , وَلَكنَّ اللَّه أَرَادَ أَنْ يَطَأ مُوسَى الْأَرْض بقَدَمَيْه , ليَصل إلَيْه بَرَكَتهَا . ذكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلكَ : 18115 - حَدَّثَنَا الْقَاسم , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , قَالَ : ثني حَجَّاج , قَالَ : قَالَ ابْن جُرَيْج , قَالَ الْحَسَن : كَانَتَا , يَعْني نَعْلَيْ مُوسَى , منْ بَقَر , وَلَكنْ إنَّمَا أَرَادَ اللَّه أَنْ يُبَاشر بقَدَمَيْه بَرَكَة الْأَرْض , وَكَانَ قَدْ قُدّسَ مَرَّتَيْن . قَالَ ابْن جُرَيْج : وَقيلَ لمُجَاهدٍ : زَعَمُوا أَنَّ نَعْلَيْه كَانَتَا منْ جلْد حمَار أَوْ مَيْتَة , قَالَ : لَا , وَلَكنَّهُ أُمرَ أَنْ يُبَاشر بقَدَمَيْه بَرَكَة الْأَرْض . 18116 - حَدَّثَني يَعْقُوب , قَالَ : قَالَ أَبُو بشْر , يَعْني ابْن عُلَيَّة , سَمعْت ابْن أَبي نَجيح , يَقُول في قَوْله : { فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْك إنَّك بالْوَاد الْمُقَدَّس طُوًى } قَالَ : يَقُول : أَفضْ بقَدَمَيْك إلَى بَرَكَة الْوَادي . قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَر : وَأَوْلَى الْقَوْلَيْن في ذَلكَ بالصَّوَاب قَوْل مَنْ قَالَ : أَمَرَهُ اللَّه تَعَالَى ذكْره بخَلْع نَعْلَيْه ليُبَاشر بقَدَمَيْه بَرَكَة الْوَادي , إذْ كَانَ وَاديًا مُقَدَّسًا . وَإنَّمَا قُلْنَا ذَلكَ أَوْلَى التَّأْويلَيْن بالصَّوَاب , لأَنَّهُ لَا دَلَالَة في ظَاهر التَّنْزيل عَلَى أَنَّهُ أَمَرَ بخَلْعهمَا منْ أَجْل أَنَّهُمَا منْ جلْد حمَار وَلَا لنَجَاسَتهمَا , وَلَا خَبَر بذَلكَ عَمَّنْ يُلْزَم بقَوْله الْحُجَّة , وَإنَّ في قَوْله { إنَّك بالْوَاد الْمُقَدَّس } بعَقبه دَليلًا وَاضحًا , عَلَى أَنَّهُ إنَّمَا أَمَرَهُ بخَلْعهمَا لمَا ذَكَرْنَا . وَلَوْ كَانَ الْخَبَر الَّذي : 18117 - حَدَّثَنَا به بشْر قَالَ : ثنا خَلَف بْن خَليفَة عَنْ حُمَيْد بْن عَبْد اللَّه بْن الْحَارث , عَنْ ابْن مَسْعُود , عَنْ نَبيّ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْه وَسَلَّمَ , قَالَ : " يَوْم كَلَّمَ اللَّه مُوسَى , كَانَتْ عَلَيْه جُبَّة صُوف وَكسَاء صُوف , وَسَرَاويل صُوف , وَنَعْلَان منْ جلْد حمَار غَيْر مُذَكًّى " صَحيحًا لَمْ نُعدْهُ إلَى غَيْره , وَلَكنْ في إسْنَاده نَظَر يَجب التَّثَبُّت فيه . وَاخْتَلَفَتْ الْقُرَّاء في قرَاءَة قَوْله : { إنّي أَنَا رَبّك } فَقَرَأَ ذَلكَ بَعْض قُرَّاء الْمَدينَة وَالْبَصْرَة : " نُوديَ يَا مُوسَى أَنّي " بفَتْح الْأَلف منْ " أَنّي " , فَأَنَّ عَلَى قرَاءَتهمْ في مَوْضع رَفْع بقَوْله : نُوديَ , فَإنَّ مَعْنَاهُ كَانَ عنْدهمْ : نُوديَ هَذَا الْقَوْل . وَقَرَأَهُ بَعْض عَامَّة قُرَّاء الْمَدينَة وَالْكُوفَة بالْكَسْر : { نُوديَ يَا مُوسَى إنّي } عَلَى الابْتدَاء , وَأَنَّ مَعْنَى ذَلكَ قيلَ : يَا مُوسَى إنّي . قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَر : وَالْكَسْر أَوْلَى الْقرَاءَتَيْن عنْدنَا بالصَّوَاب , وَذَلكَ أَنَّ النّدَاء قَدْ حَالَ بَيْنه وَبَيْن الْعَمَل في أَنَّ قَوْله " يَا مُوسَى " , وَحَظّ قَوْله " نُوديَ " أَنْ يَعْمَل في أَنْ لَوْ كَانَتْ قَبْل قَوْله " يَا مُوسَى " , وَذَلكَ أَنْ يُقَال : نُوديَ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إنّي أَنَا رَبّك , وَلَا حَظَّ لَهَا في " إنَّ " الَّتي بَعْد مُوسَى .

القرطبي:
قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَغَيْره : هَذَا حِين قَضَى الْأَجَل وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ وَهُوَ مُقْبِل مِنْ مَدْيَن يُرِيد مِصْر , وَكَانَ قَدْ أَخْطَأَ الطَّرِيق , وَكَانَ مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام رَجُلًا غَيُورًا , يَصْحَب النَّاس بِاللَّيْلِ وَيُفَارِقهُمْ بِالنَّهَارِ غَيْرَة مِنْهُ , لِئَلَّا يَرَوْا اِمْرَأَته فَأَخْطَأَ الرُّفْقَة - لِمَا سَبَقَ فِي عِلْم اللَّه تَعَالَى - وَكَانَتْ لَيْلَة مُظْلِمَة . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِل : وَكَانَتْ لَيْلَة الْجُمْعَة فِي الشِّتَاء . وَهْب بْن مُنَبِّه : اِسْتَأْذَنَ مُوسَى شُعَيْبًا فِي الرُّجُوع إِلَى وَالِدَته فَأَذِنَ لَهُ فَخَرَجَ بِأَهْلِهِ بِغَنَمِهِ , وَوُلِدَ لَهُ فِي الطَّرِيق غُلَام فِي لَيْلَة شَاتِيَة بَارِدَة مُثْلِجَة , وَقَدْ حَادَ عَنْ الطَّرِيق وَتَفَرَّقَتْ مَاشِيَته , فَقَدَحَ مُوسَى النَّار فَلَمْ تُورِ الْمِقْدَحَة شَيْئًا , إِذْ بَصُرَ بِنَارٍ مِنْ بَعِيد عَلَى يَسَار الطَّرِيق " فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ اُمْكُثُوا " أَيْ أَقِيمُوا بِمَكَانِكُمْ " إِنِّي آنَسْت نَارًا " أَيْ أَبْصَرْت . قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس فَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ نَحْو النَّار فَإِذَا النَّار فِي شَجَرَة عُنَّاب , فَوَقَفَ مُتَعَجِّبًا مِنْ حُسْن ذَلِكَ الضَّوْء ; وَشِدَّة خُضْرَة تِلْكَ الشَّجَرَة , فَلَا شِدَّة حَرّ النَّار تُغَيِّر حُسْن خُضْرَة الشَّجَرَة , وَلَا كَثْرَة مَاء الشَّجَرَة وَلَا نِعْمَة الْخُضْرَة تُغَيِّرَانِ حُسْن ضَوْء النَّار . 
وَذَكَرَ الْمَهْدَوِيّ : فَرَأَى النَّار - فِيمَا رُوِيَ - وَهِيَ فِي شَجَرَة مِنْ الْعُلَّيْق , فَقَصَدَهَا فَتَأَخَّرَتْ عَنْهُ , فَرَجَعَ وَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسه خِيفَة , ثُمَّ دَنَتْ مِنْهُ وَكَلَّمَهُ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مِنْ الشَّجَرَة . الْمَاوَرْدِيّ : كَانَتْ عِنْد مُوسَى نَارًا , وَكَانَتْ عِنْد اللَّه تَعَالَى نُورًا . وَقَرَأَ حَمْزَة " لِأَهْلِهِ اُمْكُثُوا " بِضَمِّ الْهَاء , وَكَذَا فِي " الْقَصَص " . قَالَ النَّحَّاس : وَهَذَا عَلَى لُغَة مَنْ قَالَ : مَرَرْت بِهِ يَا رَجُل ; فَجَاءَ بِهِ عَلَى الْأَصْل , وَهُوَ جَائِز إِلَّا أَنَّ حَمْزَة خَالَفَ أَصْله فِي هَذَيْنِ الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ خَاصَّة . وَقَالَ : " اُمْكُثُوا " وَلَمْ يَقُلْ أَقِيمُوا , لِأَنَّ الْإِقَامَة تَقْتَضِي الدَّوَام , وَالْمُكْث لَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ " وَآنَسْت " أَبْصَرْت , قَالَهُ اِبْن الْأَعْرَابِيّ . وَمِنْهُ قَوْله " فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْدًا " [ النِّسَاء : 6 ] أَيْ عَلِمْتُمْ . وَآنَسْت الصَّوْت سَمِعْته , وَالْقَبَس شُعْلَة مِنْ نَار , وَكَذَلِكَ الْمِقْبَاس . يُقَال قَبَسْت مِنْهُ نَارًا أَقْبِس قَبْسًا فَأَقْبَسَنِي أَيْ أَعْطَانِي مِنْهُ قَبَسًا , وَكَذَلِكَ اِقْتَبَسْت مِنْهُ نَارًا وَاقْتَبَسْت مِنْهُ عِلْمًا أَيْضًا أَيْ اِسْتَفَدْته , قَالَ الْيَزِيدِيّ : أَقَبَسْت الرَّجُل عِلْمًا وَقَبَسْته نَارًا ; فَإِنْ كُنْت طَلَبْتهَا لَهُ قُلْت أَقَبَسْته . وَقَالَ الْكِسَائِيّ : أَقَبَسْته نَارًا أَوْ عِلْمًا سَوَاء . وَقَالَ : وَقَبَسْته أَيْضًا فِيهِمَا . " هُدًى " أَيْ هَادِيًا .



فما هو رأيك و خلاصتك من الموضع اخي الحبيب؟

منتظر ردك...
*


----------



## muslimshia (28 مارس 2006)

السلام على الزملاء الكرام

اخوتي أنا مريض. أرجو أن تدعوا ولي وتصلوا من أجلي.

وسوف أواصل معكم بعد ان تتحسن صحتي ان شاء الله.

أخوكم

مسلم شيعي


----------



## zaki (28 مارس 2006)

*ربنا  معاك  ويشفيك  يا  مسلم  شيعى

وان  شاء  اللة  قريب  تكون  فى  احسن  حال*


----------



## قسورة (28 مارس 2006)

*الاخ الفاضل مسلم شيعي 
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
احزنني خبر مرضك 
واسال الله لك الشفاء العاجل


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك

شفاكم الله وعافاكم وجعل إبتلاءكم مكفرات للذنوب ورافع لدرجاتكم عند مليك مقتدر.

تحياتي قسورة*​


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2006)

*مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس:*
*انا الرب شافيك*
*ربنا يشفيك من كل مرض اخي العزيز مسلم شيعي*
*واحشنا كثير, و منتزرين عودتك بعد الشفاء التام*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## drpepo (29 مارس 2006)

الرب قادر ان يلمس قلبك ويلمسك ويشفيك وينير حياتك


----------



## muslimshia (4 أبريل 2006)

السلام على الاخوة الكرام

كيف حالكم ايها الأحبة؟

أنا بخير ولله الحمد فقد شفيت تماماً وشكراً لدعواتكم جميعاً.

وشكر خاص لمشاعركم النبيلة.

أتمنى لكم كل الخير والعافية.

حسناً فلنعد لمسألة التجلي :
فقط في البداية أود أن أوضح نقطة ألا وهي أن المسلمين الشيعة يأخذون تفاسيرهم من ائمة أهل البيت (آل محمد) ويؤمنون بأن القرآن لا يعرفه ولا يفسره ولا يبينه على حقيقته الا هم. واقوال غيرهم قابلة للرد والمناقشة سواء كان المفسر شيعياً أم سنياً.

أقول وبحسب فهمي وعلمي المتواضع:

ان تجلي الله للجبل أو الشجر أو انسان لا يفهم منه الظهور الحسي لأن التجلي هو زوال الغشاوة وزيادة الوضوح وهي تختلف عن الظهور فضلاً عن التجسد. والتجلي يكون للقلب وليس العين حسب ظني.
نعم يبقى هناك اشكال ألا وهو كيف يكون التجلي للجبل اذاً وما معنى التجلي للجبل (فتجلى ربه للجبل).
هنا بحر عميق وباب واسع من العلم لست بذلك السباح الماهر للأسف ولكن أقول:
ان الكائنات كلها تسبح الله ولها درجة من الفهم وكل واحدة منها تقوم بوظيفة وتأتمر بأمر الله فالتجلي للجبل يدخل تحت هذا الباب ألا وهو كون الجبل فاهماً لأمر الله وعارفاً لله. 
ثم عندما نقول تجلى ربه للجبل فجعله دكاً تجد أن هناك فعل واحد ألا وهو التجلي للجبل وبسبب التجلي حدث الدك لأن الآية لم تقل تجلى ربه للجبل وجعله دكاً. وهنا سؤال هل ظهور الله أو تجسده يسبب الدك للجبل؟ لماذا؟؟ فيمكن أن يمشي الرب ويتحرك بكل هدوء كالانسان فلماذا الدك ولماذا يخر موسى صعقاً؟ اذن نستطيع أن نقول بأن التجلي شيء آخر وليس هو التجسد.

ولذا أرجح ان التجلي المقصود هو تجلي المجد.

بانتظار تعليقك.


----------



## Nour (8 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سلام للجميع 
أرجو أن نرى متابعة للحوار


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

muslimshia قال:
			
		

> السلام على الاخوة الكرام
> 
> كيف حالكم ايها الأحبة؟
> 
> ...


 
نشكر الرب الشافي على شفائك و نتمنى لك دوام الصحة و العافية




> حسناً فلنعد لمسألة التجلي :
> فقط في البداية أود أن أوضح نقطة ألا وهي أن المسلمين الشيعة يأخذون تفاسيرهم من ائمة أهل البيت (آل محمد) ويؤمنون بأن القرآن لا يعرفه ولا يفسره ولا يبينه على حقيقته الا هم. واقوال غيرهم قابلة للرد والمناقشة سواء كان المفسر شيعياً أم سنياً.


 
لا مانع في ذلك اخي العزيز, فان كنت لا تعترف بتفاسير السنة فانا سأحترم لك ذلك و نتناقش من تفاسير الشيعة, لكن الا سردت لي بعض اسماء المفسرين الشيعيين الذي تعترف بهم؟




> أقول وبحسب فهمي وعلمي المتواضع:
> 
> ان تجلي الله للجبل أو الشجر أو انسان لا يفهم منه الظهور الحسي لأن التجلي هو زوال الغشاوة وزيادة الوضوح وهي تختلف عن الظهور فضلاً عن التجسد. والتجلي يكون للقلب وليس العين حسب ظني.
> نعم يبقى هناك اشكال ألا وهو كيف يكون التجلي للجبل اذاً وما معنى التجلي للجبل (فتجلى ربه للجبل).
> ...


 
بما اني اسلمت لك بمطالبتك بتفاسير الشيعة, اذن سأقتبس منها القليل لنكمل حوارنا الهادئ

ففي تفسير القمي لسورة الاعراف الاية 143 يقول:
فلما أنزل الله عليه التوراة وكلمه {* قال ربي أرني أنظر إليك* } فأوحى الله { لن تراني } أي: لا تقدر على ذلك { *ولكن انظر إلى الجبل فإن استقر مكانه فسوف تراني* } قال *فرفع الله الحجاب ونظر إلى الجبل* فساخ الجبل في البحر فهو يهوى حتى الساعة ونزلت الملائكة وفتحت أبواب السماء، فأوحى الله إلى الملائكة: ادركوا موسى لا يهرب، فنزلت الملائكة وأحاطت بموسى وقالوا تب يا بن عمران: *فقد سألت الله عظيماً،* فلما *نظر موسى إلى الجبل قد ساخ* والملائكة قد نزلت، وقع على وجهه،* فمات من خشية الله وهول ما رأى، فرد الله عليه روحه* فرفع رأسه وأفاق وقال: { سبحانك تبت إليك وأنا أول المؤمنين } أي: أول من أصدق إنك لا ترى.


و في الفيض الكاشاني:
{ (143) وَلمَّا جَآءَ مُوسَى لِميقَاتِنَا } لوقتنا الذي وقتناه له وحدّدناه { وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ } من غير واسطة كما يكلم الملائكة { قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ } *أرني نفسك واجعلني متمكنّاً من رؤيتك بأن تتجلّى لي فأنظر إليك وأراك { قَالَ لَن تَرَانِي } لن تطيق رؤيتي { وَلَكِنِ انظُرْ إلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ } لما تجليت عليه { فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَل } ظهر له عظمته وتصدى له اقتداره وأمره* { جَعَلَهُ دّكّاً } مدكوكاً مفتّتاً والدك والدق متقاربان وقرء دكّاء أي أرضاً مستوية { وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقاً } *مغشياً عليه من هول ما رأى* { فَلَمَّآ أَفَاقَ قَالَ } تعظيماً لما رأى { سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إلَيْكَ } من الجرأة والإِقدام على مثل هذا السؤال { وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ } بأنّك لا ترى.

وقوله في طه 10 ـ 12
(10) إِذْ رَأَى نَاراً } قيل انّه استأذن شعيباً في الخروج الى امّه وخرج بأهله { فلمّا وافى وادي طوى وفيه الطّور ولد له (ع) ابن في ليلة شاتية مظلمة مثلجة وكانت ليلة الجمعة وقد اضلّ الطريق وتفرقت ماشيته اذ راى من جانب الطّور ناراً { فَقَالَ لأَِهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا } اقيموا مكانكم *{ إِنِّي ءَانَسْتُ نَاراً } ابصرتها ابصاراً لا شبهة فيه.*

وقيل الايناس ابصار ما يؤنس به { لَعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ } *بشعلة من النّار { أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النّارِ هُدىً }*

القمّي عن الباقر عليه السلام يقول اتيكم بقبس من النّار تصطلون من البرد او اجد على النّار هُدىً كان قد اخطأ الطريق يقول او اجد عند النّار طريقاً. 
{ (11) فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا } اي النّار قيل وجد ناراً بيضاء تتّقد في شجرة خضراء.

القمّي عن الباقر عليه السلام فأقبل نحو النّار يقتبس فاذا شجرة ونار تلتهب عليها فلمّا ذهب نحو النار ليقتبس منها اهوت النار اليه ففزع وعَدا ورجعت النّار الى الشجرة فألتفت اليها وقد رجعت الى الشجرة فرجع الثانية ليقتبس فأهوت اليه فعدا وتركها ثم التفت وقد رجعت الى الشجرة فرجع اليها الثالثة فأهوت اليه فعدا ولم يعقّب اي لم يرجع* فناداه الله عزّ وجلّ* ويأتي تمام الحديث في سورة القصص { نودِيَ يا مُوسى }.

{ (12) *إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ* } وقرىء بفتح الهمزة { فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوىً } طوى عطف بيان للوادي فانّه كان مسمّى به وقرىء بالّتنوين قيل امر بخلع نعليه لأنّ الحفوة تواضع وادب.

و الجنابذي في تفسير بيان السعادة في مقامات العبادة
{ فَلَمَّآ أَتَاهَا } متعلّقاً قلبه بأهله وماشيته لانّه تركها بحالٍ لا يجوّز العقل تركها بتلك الحال { نُودِيَ يٰمُوسَىٰ إِنِّيۤ أَنَاْ رَبُّكَ } قرئ بفتح همزة انّى وكسرها { فَٱخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِٱلْوَادِ ٱلْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى } الوادى المفرج بين الجبال والتّلال والآكام وطوى قرئ منصرفاً وغير منصرفٍ باعتبار كونه علماً للوادى وعلماً للبقعة وسمّى مقدّساً لانّه بورك فيه بسعة الرّزق والخصب كما قيل، او لانّه كان مطهّراً من عصيان بنى آدم، او لانّه قدّست فيه الارواح واصطفيت فيه الملائكة وكلّم الله موسى تكليماً كما فى الخبر، وسمّى طوىً لانّه كان مطويّاً فيه العلوم، او الملائكة والبشر، او الخير والبركة، او عالم الطّبع والكثرات، او الخلق والحقّ وامره بخلع نعليه لانّ الحفاء اقرب الى التّواضع، ولان يلاصق قدمه الوادى فتتبرّك به ولانّ النّعلين كانتا كنايةً عن الاهل، او عن الاهل والمال كما يعبّران فى الرّؤيا بالمنكوحة، او لانّهما كانتا كناية عن خوف ضياع ماله واهله، او عن خوف ضياع اهله وخوف فرعون فأمره بخلع حبّ الغير او خوف الغير من قلبه، وما نقل من طرق العامّة من انّهما كانتا من اهاب الميتة فأمره الله بخلعها؛ ورد صريحاً تكذيبه من طريقنا.

ويقول القمي في القصص 30
{ أن يا موسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين } قال موسى فما الدليل على ذلك قال الله: ما في يمينك يا موسى قال هي عصاي قال القها يا موسى فألقاها فصارت حية تسعى ففزع منها موسى وعدا.

و يقول الطوسي في نفس السورة و الاية
ثم حكى تعالى ان موسى لما اتى النار بان قرب منها { نودي من شاطئ الواد الأيمن } اى من جانبه وهو الشط، ويجمع شواطئ وشطاناً { من البقعة المباركة } يقال: بقعة وبقعة بالضم والفتح، وجمعه بقاع، ووصفها بأنها مباركة *لأنه كلم الله فيها موسى* { من الشجرة } قيل ان الكلام والنداء سمعه موسى من ناحية الشجرة، لأن الله تعالى فعل الكلام فيها* لا أن الله تعالى كان في الشجرة،* لانه لا يحويه مكان، ولا يحل في جسم، فتعالى الله عن ذلك { أن يا موسى } أي ناداه بان قال له يا موسى { إني أنا الله رب العالمين } الذي خلقت جميع الخلائق وأخرجتهم من العدم إلى الوجود.

وقال الجنابذي 
اعلم، انّ الله اذا اراد بعبدٍ خيراً ابتلاه اوّلاً بشدائد سدّت جهات حيله وقطعت طرق رجاء خياله من غير الله حتّى اضطرّ الى التّوجّه الى الله وسأله بلسان حاله او قاله فيجيبه تعالى على حسب استعداده واستحقاقه، لانّه يجيب المضطرّ اذا دعا بحاله او قاله، كما اراد مقام الرّسالة لموسى (ع) فابتلاه بظلمة اللّيل والسّحاب وبالثّلج والبرد وتفرّق الماشية ووضع حمل الاهل وعدم ظهور النّار من زناده حتّى انقطع جهات حيل خياله وطرق رجائه فاضطرّ الى التّوجّه الى جهة غيبه، فانّ موسى (ع) لمّا اضطرّ الى التّوجّه الى جهة غيبه ظهر له من جانب طور النّفس الّذى هو البقعة المباركة والجانب الايمن من النّفس* نور بصورة النّار الظّاهرة من الشّجرة* وقد *ظهرت تلك النّار وتلك الشّجرة فى جبلٍ كان يسمّى بالطّور* او سمّى بعد ذلك بالطّور، وقد مضى الاختلاف فى محلّ ذلك الجبل فلمّا آنس من جانب الطّور ناراً توجّه اليه واطمئنّ من استيحاشه ولمّا اطمئنّ من استيحاشه { قَالَ لأَهْلِهِ ٱمْكُثُوۤاْ إِنِّيۤ آنَسْتُ نَاراً } تسلية لها وتسكيناً لفزعها ووحشتها { لَّعَلِّيۤ آتِيكُمْ مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ } اى بخبر الطّريق او خبر النّار وصاحبها او خبر من نأنس به او خبر المعمورة { أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِّنَ ٱلنَّارِ } فى الجذوة ثلاث لغات؛ بتثليث الجيم وقرئ بها وهى القطعة المشتعلة من النّار او الجمرة او الجذمة الّتى هى قطعة خشب متوقّدة بالنّار بعضها يكون ناراً وبعضها خشباً غير مشتعلٍ { لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ فَلَمَّآ أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِن شَاطِىءِ ٱلْوَادِي ٱلأَيْمَنِ } اى ايمن موسى (ع) او ايمن النّفس او هو وصف من اليمن بمعنى البركة { فِي ٱلْبُقْعَةِ ٱلْمُبَارَكَةِ } كثيرة الخير لانّها كانت من الشّام وبركة اراضى الشّام ظاهرة، وكذا بركات طور النّفس عن الصّادق (ع) شاطئ الوادى الايمن الّذى ذكره الله تعالى فى القرآن هو الفرات، والبقعة المباركة هى كربلاء { مِنَ ٱلشَّجَرَةِ } قيل: كانت نابتة على الشّاطئ { أَن يٰمُوسَىٰ إِنِّيۤ أَنَا ٱللَّهُ رَبُّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } ذكر فى الحديث: انّه *اقبل نحو النّار يقتبس منها فاذا شجرة ونارت تلتهب عليها، فلمّا ذهب نحو النّار يقتبس منها اهوت اليه ففزع وعدا ورجعت النّار الى الشّجرة؛ فالتفت اليها وقد رجعت الى الشّجرة، فرجع الثّانية ليقتبس فأهوت نحوه فعدا وتركها، ثمّ التفت وقد رجعت الى الشّجرة فرجع اليها الثّالثة فأهوت اليها فعدا ولم يعقّب اى لم يرجع فناداه الله عزّ وجلّ ان يا موسى (ع) انّى انا الله ربّ العالمين* قال موسى: فما الدّليل على ذلك؟- قال الله عزّ وجلّ: ما فى يمينك يا موسى؟- قال: هى عصاى، قال: القها يا موسى فالقيها فاذا هى حيّة تسعى، ففزع منها موسى وعدا؛ فناداه الله عزّ وجلّ: خذها ولا تخف انّك من الآمنين، وقد مضى وجه تكرار هذه القصّة اكثر من سائر القصص، ووجه اختلاف الالفاظ المكرّرات لكون الحكايات ترجماتٍ للمحكىّ، والتّرجمة تؤدّى بالفاظٍ مختلفةٍ او لكثرة السّؤال والجواب والاقوال فى المحكىّ وقد نقل فى كلّما ذكر القصّة بعض من المحكىّ. 



فكما نرى عزيزي انه لا وجود لتجسد المجد, اذ ولا تفسير يذكر لنا وجهة النظر هذه, اذ الله تجسد بطريقة او اخرى للبشر بطريقة يستطيعون رؤيتها و خاكبهم منها بأنه هو الله كما وضحت لك في التفسير الاخير

منتظر ردك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## استفانوس (3 يونيو 2006)

*الرب يبالركك يااخي روك
من اجل خدمتك وتعبك اوصلي بان يزيد الرب بركته عليك لتبقى صوت صارخ
لمجد من داعك من الظلمة الى ملكوت ابن محبته*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

*اشكرك اخ فريد من اجل مشاعرك...*

*انا منتظر تكملة من الاخ المسلم الشيعي...*


----------



## استفانوس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي الفاضل
لقد تحدثنا في هذا الموضوع كثيرا
ولمن ان احببت فدخل الى مشاركتي لكي يتثنى لك الجواب الكافي بعون الله
ولكني سوف اقدم لك الآن بعض التجليات حسب منظور كم
مثال:
-32629 إن الله ليتجلى للناس عامة ويتجلى لأبي بكر خاصة‏.‏ ‏(‏ابن النجار - عن جابر‏)‏‏.‏ 

-32630 يا أبا بكر‏!‏ أعطاك الله الرضوان الأكبر، قال‏:‏ وما رضوانه‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ إن الله يتجلى للخلق عامة ويتجلى لك خاصة‏.‏ ‏(‏ابن مردويه عن أنس؛ ك وتعقب - عن جابر‏)‏‏.‏ 



راجع كنز العمال في سنن الأقوال و الأفعال للمتقي الهندي .. كتاب الفضائل .. باب في ذكر الصحابة و فضلهم رضي الله عنهم أجمعين

مثال اخر:
أخبرنا أبو زكريا يحيى بن محمد العنبري ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد السلام ، حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم ، أنبأ إبراهيم بن الحكم بن أبان ، حدثني أبي ، عن عكرمة ، عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما : أنه سئل هل رأى محمد ربه ؟ قال : نعم رأى كأن قدميه على خضرة دونه ستر من لؤلؤ ! فقلت يا ابن عباس أليس يقول الله : لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار ؟ قال : يا لا أم لك ، ذلك نوره وهو نوره ، إذا تجلى بنوره لا يدركه شيء . هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه . 



مثال اخر:
حدثنا أبو حفص بن سلمون ثنا عمرو بن عثمان ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن يوسف الاِصبهاني حدثنا شعيب بن بيان الصفار حدثنا عمران القطان عن قتادة عن أنس رضي الله عنه مرفوعا: إذا كان يوم الجمعة ينزل الله بين الاَذان والاِقامة عليه رداء مكتوب عليه إنني أنا الله لا إلَه إلا أنا، يقف في قبلة كل مؤمن مقبلاً عليه فإذا سلم الاِمام صعد إلى السماء. وروى عن ابن سلمون بإسناد له: رأيت ربي بعرفات على جمل أحمر عليه إزار .

راجع لسان الميزان لإبن حجر العسقلاني .. باب من اسمه الحسن .. ج2 ص238 

مثال اخر:
عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال‏:‏ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏: ‏"‏رأيت ربي عز وجل‏"‏ رواه أحمد ورجاله رجال الصحيح‏.



وعن ابن عباس أنه كان يقول‏:‏ إن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى ربه مرتين‏:‏ مرة ببصره ومرة بفؤاده‏.‏ 

رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ورجاله رجال الصحيح خلا جهور بن منصور الكوفي، وجهور بن منصور ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات 





راجع مجمع الزوائد و منبع الفوائد للهيثمي .. كتاب الإيمان .. باب في الرؤية


واكتفي بما قلته من الكثير الكثير
يبقى السؤال ان كان ابو بكر ومحمد وغيرهم من المسلمين تقبل 
وعلى التجسد في المسيحية مرفوض
اي ان الله تجلى على حجر وشجر فلماذا لايتجلى ببشر وهو اعظم من الحجر والشجر*


----------

